# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Почему не нужно убивать себя?

## Дима_

Мой ответ - лично я свои цели ещё не выполнил. Тот проект по созданию игры без меня заглохнет, кидать людей как то не очень хочется.
А у вас какие ответы? Если кто ответит "Лучше я умру, нужно убить себя"...почему вы тогда ещё не убили себя? Значит жить всё таки хочется больше, чем умереть!

----------


## Unity

> Мой ответ - лично я свои цели ещё не выполнил. Тот проект по созданию игры без меня заглохнет, кидать людей как то не очень хочется.
> А у вас какие ответы? Если кто ответит "Лучше я умру, нужно убить себя"...почему вы тогда ещё не убили себя? Значит жить всё таки хочется больше, чем умереть!


 «Хотеть жить» и жить по-настоящему, – разные вещи, камрад. Лишь страх держит на месте, – и, может быть, нежелание кое-кого огорчать – ведь Уход родственника, безусловно, крайне негативно повлияет на психику старика и двух малолеток… Врагу ведь не пожелаешь такого, – иметь родственничка СУ, хоронить его – затем просто помнить об Этом…

----------


## Дима_

> ведь Уход родственника, безусловно, крайне негативно повлияет на психику старика и двух малолеток


 Как вариант - пропасть без вести или сделать имитацию несчастного случая. У меня светлого будущего не предвещается, значит бороться бессмысленно, и наверно всё бесмысленно!

----------


## Дима_

Я выбрал дату своей смерти - 30 июня 2011 года, после 16:00! Что мне предложите делать оставшиеся 9 месяцев? Много не сделаешь. Да и нужно вообще что-то делать?

----------


## pan

а что так поздно? сомневаешься? думаю ты ещё сто раз поменяешь свое решение, успехов тебе, не отчаивайся. 9 месяцев ахах, о детях не думал?

----------


## Дима_

> а что так поздно? сомневаешься?


 Здесь всё время говорят что не нужно убивать себя. 30 июня мне дадут диплом после гос экзаменов - и на этом моя жизнь наверно кончится.



> 9 месяцев ахах, о детях не думал?


 Ещё не думал.

----------


## Unity

> Здесь всё время говорят что не нужно убивать себя. 30 июня мне дадут диплом после гос экзаменов - и на этом моя жизнь наверно кончится.


 Некогда Вами была избрана неконкурентоспособная ныне на рынке занятости профессия?  :Smile:  Опасаетесь, что не сможете, как юный специалист, вклиниться в наш геронтократический социум, где все «хлебные места» подавно заняты либо стариками, не собирающимися уходить на покой, либо же «по блату»?  :Confused:

----------


## Дима_

Поправочка - не мною была избрана! Может вклинусь, может нет.

----------


## Дима_

Тут писали "Суицид это грех ещё и потому, что эгоизм, о других не думаешь". Так мой папа и брат о себе заботятся, моя помощь вообще не требуется, они полностью самостоятельные люди!! В чем эгоизм тогда?

----------


## Jeake

> Тут писали "Суицид это грех ещё и потому, что эгоизм, о других не думаешь". Так мой папа и брат о себе заботятся, моя помощь вообще не требуется, они полностью самостоятельные люди!! В чем эгоизм тогда?


 Дело не содержании,а как они будут жить после этого,не в падут ли депресняк вечный,и это на самом деле эгоизм если у суицидника есть родные,меня можна сказать только и держить это что я за кого-то ещё переживаю в этой грёбаной жизни,будь я по жизни сам,я бы сейчас с вами не говорил.

----------


## Сын Кеоса

> Дело не содержании,а как они будут жить после этого,не в падут ли депресняк вечный,и это на самом деле эгоизм если у суицидника есть родные,меня можна сказать только и держить это что я за кого-то ещё переживаю в этой грёбаной жизни,будь я по жизни сам,я бы сейчас с вами не говорил.


 А депрессия родных разве не будет в этом случае эгоизмом? Ведь идет постоянное натаскивание "я его больше не увижу, он больше не будет радовать меня общением, поступками, отношением". И непринятие родными выбора смерти, а не жизни, тоже не делает из них альтруистов.

----------


## Дима_

Вообщем, все кто уже хотел, себя убили. Остальные этого делать не собираются, то есть у них самообман что они хотят себя убить!

----------


## Кайлушка

Дим, но ведь часто людей держат от суицида страх, боязнь боли и т.д. Вообще в психиатрии разделяют состояние суицидальности на то когда вообще не хочется жить и когда оно амбивалентно, то есть суицидник может обращаться за помощью к кому-то. В таком состоянии жить вроде бы не хочется но еще не все потеряно.

----------


## Dalia

> Вообщем, все кто уже хотел, себя убили. Остальные этого делать не собираются, то есть у них самообман что они хотят себя убить!


 Я хочу жить. И я не хочу умирать. Просто мне стало так плохо, я так устала решать сваливающиеся на меня проблемы, что единственным выходом кажется смерть.

----------


## Дима_

Когда нибудь всё закончится. Какая тогда разница, когда умереть?

----------


## Stas

потому что смерть так же как и курение вредит вашему здоровью! вот почему. а есчё, потому что как там было... шрамы остаются на всю жизнь. неэстетично.

----------


## LuckyRider

> Вы не свои, Вы Божии! Не Вы себя создали, и не должны лишать себя жизни. Смиритесь с тем что вы творения, научитесь ценить каждую минуту жизни. Она так коротка, пролетает как мгновение. Спешите делать добро. Не раскисайте! Возьмите себя в руки! У Бога ни одно доброе дело не останется без награды.


 Вы так крепки  в вере? Умеете молиться? Может помолитесь за всех нас? 
Или можете подать помощь или кокретный совет в любой ситуации?

----------


## Quantum Shadow

> Вы не свои, Вы Божии! Не Вы себя создали, и не должны лишать себя жизни. Смиритесь с тем что вы творения, научитесь ценить каждую минуту жизни. Она так коротка, пролетает как мгновение. Спешите делать добро. Не раскисайте! Возьмите себя в руки! У* Бога ни одно доброе дело не останется без награды.*


 А я-то думал что вера в Бога это безусловная вещь. А оказывается верим в Бога чтоб дела добрые не оказались незамечеными. Нет. Я делаю дела добрые не для того чтобы б*г Ваш заметил. Делаю потому что так хочется, и всё. И плевать я хотел на урода, который способен создать *такой* мир. Уж извините если обидел как-то Вас, но я не люблю религию, веру, и то что из себя этот персонаж представляет.

----------


## Quantum Shadow

> Да, я так крепка в вере. Моя опора только Бог. Когда остаешься совсем одна на земле, тогда многому научаешься. Не знаю хорошо ли я молюсь, но Бог даровал мне радость душевную. Самые большие беды, какие бывают, пришли ко мне. И никто кроме Бога мне не хотел помочь. Если Вы хотите молитв за Вас, то нужны ваши имена настоящие. А вообще есть раздел просьбы о молитвах на форуме Кураева. *Там мне и помогли*, когда я не хотела больше жить.


 Т.е. *люди* Вам помогли.

----------


## Quantum Shadow

> Есть три степени духовности:
> Когда не делаем зла из-за страха наказания.
> Когда хотим получить награду
> И когда не хотим делать зло, как противное нашему существу.


 Смотря что понимать под злом. Например, уничтожение всего человечества для меня не зло, а скорее избавление от мук для всего живого.

----------


## LuckyRider

> И когда не хотим делать зло, как противное нашему существу.


 Вообщето, это "степень Сыновства."  Когда мы живем по любви к Богу, уподобляясь Его Сыну.
Вы святоотеческую литературу знаете?
Это одна из высших степеней духовного развития.
Сложно это и неофиту и человеку, которому вера еще вчера была безразлична. 
Сколько личной аскезы потребуется человеку для достижения этой цели? 
А некоторым и с койки подняться-то сил нет.



> имена настоящие


 Желательно, конечно.  Но не обязательно. Чем плоха такая форма: "..... имена коих Ты Сам знаешь"?
А про то что мы не всегда властны над собой, сказал ап. Павел:
"Доброго, которого хочу, не делаю, а злое, которого не хочу, делаю" (Послание к Римлянам 7)."

----------


## Quantum Shadow

> Ничего бог не помогает. Только таращится на кучку людей, которые уже на пороге истребления собственного вида. Хотя я только "за" - люди только портят эту красивую планету...человек - главная ошибка бога.


 А я вообще считаю что вся органическая жизнь, основой которой является пожирание себе подобных является мерзостью и должна исчезнуть. Под пожиранием себе подобных я имею ввиду любую другую органику, будь-то дерево или курица... Вот такой я конченый.

----------


## Дима_

Я думаю эта тема лучше всего объясняет новичкам, почему нужно жить! Когда они приходят на форум, надо сразу их сюда направлять, чтоб они получили ответы!

----------


## Фрирайдер

Если Сам Бог Иисус Христос умирал приколоченный на кресте, то какого черта нам мечтать о легкой жизни, а попадая в затруднения удивляться за что. Но это для тех, кто принял правила. Я не принимаю. Идите на хутор со своей свободой. Хочу быть изначально непогрешимым, как Бог или нафиг мне это надо.

----------


## мутный тип

Почему не нужно убивать себя??? Чтоб ещё одним дебилом на земле не стало меньше..... пожалуй более точно на этот вопрос я не смогу ответить

----------


## Дима_

Думаю, если я покончу с собой, будет лучше и для меня, и для этого форума!

----------


## Selbstmord

> Думаю, если я покончу с собой, будет лучше и для меня, и для этого форума!


 Я думаю если бы я сказал то же самое, я бы еще приписал "и вообще для всех".

----------


## Nord

А почему нужно себя убивать? Для чего?

"*У меня куча проблем, я не знаю что делать - жить не хочу!*" - Проблемы - любые - можно попробовать решить, даже когда их ну очень много и они действительно серьезные. То, что многие не знают как к этому подойти - это другое дело, но тут не обязательно себя убивать - тут, пожалуй, надо поискать помощи. Короче говоря, наличие проблем - это повод решить эти проблемы, а не убивать себя.

"*Жизнь не имеет смысла! Зачем жить!?*" - Если уж вас потянуло на философию, так вы будьте честными с собой и извольте дойти до конца. Смерть не обладает никаким большим смыслом, чем жизнь. Более того, это вполне себе обычные явления - что жизнь, что смерть. Ну, убьете вы себя - и что дальше-то? Что это меняет для вас? Если вам тяжко жить - смотрите предыдущий пункт: вам надо решить ваши проблемы, и никакого отношения к философии это не имеет. Если вы просто не видите стимулов - это, во-первых, не значит, что их нет - возможно, надо просто перестать пользоваться шаблонами и взглянуть на мир с новой точки зрения, во-вторых, смерть так же не придает никакого смысла происходящему с вами - вот об этом вам, пожалуй, уже стоит подумать.

----------


## Дима_

Nord, потому что смерть неизбежна, и человеку сначала надо ответить на http://suicide-forum.com/showthread.php?t=3470 , а потом ответить "Почему мне нужно жить до такого-то дня". Если бы была возможность жить вечно, то тогда наверно глупо говорить "Я хочу умереть". Но раз жизнь ограничена, значит, наверно, человек сам решает сколько ему жить.

----------


## Nord

> Nord, потому что смерть неизбежна, и человеку сначала надо ответить на http://suicide-forum.com/showthread.php?t=3470 , а потом ответить "Почему мне нужно жить до такого-то дня". Если бы была возможность жить вечно, то тогда наверно глупо говорить "Я хочу умереть". Но раз жизнь ограничена, значит, наверно, человек сам решает сколько ему жить.


 Ни один человек не владеет всей полнотой информации о происходящем. Это вполне очевидная вещь - она проистекает из ограничений самого человека - органами чувств, возможностями интеллекта и т.д. То есть никакой мистики - человек действительно просто делает предположения насчет реальности и не больше. Разумно ли разумному человеку говорить о жизнь и смерти как о чем-то, что он понимает и делать какие-то выводы?

Жизнь, Дима, ограничена в голове человека, в его представлении о жизни, а не сама по себе. Что есть жизнь, Дима? Что есть вы, Дима? Вы знаете, что ваше тело населено миллионами бактерий, которыми вы просто никак не управляете, но если вымрет хоть миллиончик из них - ваше самочувствие резко пошатнется, потому что это приведет к дисбалансу внутренней среды. И где же вы, Дима - повелитель своей жизни? Ваш интеллект, Дима, постоянно меняется. Вы родились, пускали слюни, какали-писали под себя - это были вы, Дима, или не вы? А вот вы поглощены новой игрушкой, которую вам купили родители - вам нет дела до жизни и смерти - о боже, неужели это вновь вы? Или вот год назад - в вашей голове совсем другие мысли - это ваша голова или это кто-то непонятный и чужой!? Как вы идентифицируете себя, Дима? Кто вы есть? А что будет через годок-другой? Или вам важно только текущее содержание вашего сознания?

И как это все, что вы называете Димой, может делать какие-то выводы о жизни и смерти?

----------


## Дима_

Каждый на форуме делает свои выводы. Иногда человек соглашается с чужим выводом и следует ему.



> А почему нужно себя убивать? Для чего?


 Люди пишут тут что хотят смерти и пишут почему они хотят это сделать.



> Смерть не обладает никаким большим смыслом, чем жизнь.


 А бессмысленая жизнь, при которой человек никому не нужен, не получает ничего, кроме страданий, *жив* он или *мёртв*- ни для кого или почти ни для кого *нет разницы* - чем такая жизнь более оссмысленна, чем смерть?



> Ну, убьете вы себя - и что дальше-то? Что это меняет для вас?


 Если человек не вылезет из болота, то прекратит страдания. 



> смерть так же не придает никакого смысла происходящему с вами


 Если бы люди не умирали, то тогда вы правы. Но финал один. А раз он один, то разница только в прожитых годах. Вы не уточнили "какая" смерть. Умереть завтра и умереть в 70 лет - это разные "смерти".

----------


## Танюха

ждать 70 лет, чтобы умереть, мне бы вообще не хотелось, для чего. смотреть на себя как ты стареешь и постепенно твое тело умирает, лучше умереть молодым и веселым, чем беззубой старушкой и дряхлой. зачем все эти мучения

----------


## Nord

> Каждый на форуме делает свои выводы. Иногда человек соглашается с чужим выводом и следует ему.
> Люди пишут тут что хотят смерти и пишут почему они хотят это сделать.
> А бессмысленая жизнь, при которой человек никому не нужен, не получает ничего, кроме страданий, *жив* он или *мёртв*- ни для кого или почти ни для кого *нет разницы* - чем такая жизнь более оссмысленна, чем смерть?
>  Если человек не вылезет из болота, то прекратит страдания. 
>  Если бы люди не умирали, то тогда вы правы. Но финал один. А раз он один, то разница только в прожитых годах. Вы не уточнили "какая" смерть. Умереть завтра и умереть в 70 лет - это разные "смерти".


 Опять все в одной куче. 

Страдания из-за проблем можно устранить, решив проблемы. Для подавляющего большинства здесь пишущих, суицид сравни применению топора как средства от головной боли. Конечно же голова, если ее отрубить, болеть больше не будет, только вот насколько это разумно?

Проблема, которую не может решить человек, естественно, гнетет, сознание зацикливается на этой проблеме - и вот уже человек весь мир воспринимает сквозь этот фильтр, и интерпретируется мир в том же депрессивном ключе - понятно, что жизнь становится "бессмысленной", "сплошным страданием", хотя в действительности это всего лишь восприятие конкретной личности с конкретной неразрешенной проблемой.

В случаях продолжительных страданий, сознание настолько фиксируется на депрессивном восприятии, что и после устранения породившей фиксацию проблемы, человек продолжает находиться в депрессии. Это опять же проблема сознания, но не жизни как таковой. И это опять же решаемо.

В общем, вы можете решать свои проблемы и с помощью суицида, только это не слишком умно.

Что же касается философских вопросов, не надо их смешивать с вашими проблемами по типу: меня никто не любит - жизнь не имеет смысла. Ясно, что ваше состояние неизбежно будет накладывать отпечаток на ваши размышления - какова же цена результатам таких индуцированных размышлений? Они будут выражать ваше текущее состояние, но никак не истинное положение вещей в окружающем вас мире. Поэтому философствовать имеет смысл приведя собственное сознание в равновесие, решив насущные проблемы и абстрагировавшись от влечений - "положительные" эмоции так же уводят человека от сути вещей, как и проблемы.

Спокойное же рассмотрение жизни приводит к выводу, что опираться на человеческое сознание бесполезно. Непонятно что есть человек - я привел пример того, что человеческое тело далеко не такая монолитная система, как кажется. И сознание человека - это интерпретатор реальности, строящий картины мира - но эти картины вовсе не тождественны реальности. Кроме того, что мы наблюдаем лишь малую часть мира немногочисленными органами чувств в очень небольшом диапазоне спектра, так еще и все наши картины строятся в системе знаков, которая не постоянна - мы постоянно ее корректируем. По сути, обыденное сознание вообще не владеет никакой существенной информацией о происходящем - это просто грубая модель, которая позволяет нам как-то жить. В этой системе бессмысленно искать смысл жизни!

Что же остается? Тело - самоорганизованная система, нам принадлежащая постольку-поскольку, сознание - нагромождение концепций, далеких от истины - где же человек? Что он такое есть? Кто вообще и по какому поводу страдает? Жизнь и смерть имеют исключительную важность только в условиях хаоса сознания, он же порождает страдание, влечение, удовольствие - это занятная игра, но это игра.

Насчет же того, как я представляю реальность, я высказался здесь: http://www.suicide-forum.com/showpos...7&postcount=10 Эта точка зрения весьма похожа на буддизм и даосизм, хотя я пришел к такой картине путем логики, а не компиляции этих учений или прозрения.

----------


## Гражданин

> Страдания из-за проблем можно устранить, решив проблемы. Для подавляющего большинства здесь пишущих, суицид сравни применению топора как средства от головной боли. Конечно же голова, если ее отрубить, болеть больше не будет, только вот насколько это разумно?
> 
> Проблема, которую не может решить человек, естественно, гнетет, сознание зацикливается на этой проблеме - и вот уже человек весь мир воспринимает сквозь этот фильтр, и интерпретируется мир в том же депрессивном ключе - понятно, что жизнь становится "бессмысленной", "сплошным страданием", хотя в действительности это всего лишь восприятие конкретной личности с конкретной неразрешенной проблемой.
> 
> В случаях продолжительных страданий, сознание настолько фиксируется на депрессивном восприятии, что и после устранения породившей фиксацию проблемы, человек продолжает находиться в депрессии. Это опять же проблема сознания, но не жизни как таковой. И это опять же решаемо.
> 
> В общем, вы можете решать свои проблемы и с помощью суицида, только это не слишком умно.
> 
> Что же касается философских вопросов, не надо их смешивать с вашими проблемами по типу: меня никто не любит - жизнь не имеет смысла. Ясно, что ваше состояние неизбежно будет накладывать отпечаток на ваши размышления - какова же цена результатам таких индуцированных размышлений? Они будут выражать ваше текущее состояние, но никак не истинное положение вещей в окружающем вас мире. Поэтому философствовать имеет смысл приведя собственное сознание в равновесие, решив насущные проблемы и абстрагировавшись от влечений - "положительные" эмоции так же уводят человека от сути вещей, как и проблемы.
> ...


 со всем согласен

----------


## Дима_

Людям надо внушить себе, что это решаемо, но они внушают себе что это нерешаемо! И несмотря на неудачи, продолжать верить что это решаемо. Если человек себе внушил, что это нерешаемо - это 100% проигрыш, ему не помогут ни посты на форуме, ни что либо ещё. Если он поверит, что это решаемо, у него появляются шансы. 
Nord, когда здесь напишут "Я становлюсь счастливее", это будет означать, что это решаемо. А пока, ваши слова не будут действовать до тех пор, пока человек верит что проблемы нерешаемы. Людям нужно доказательства, что это решаемо, иначе вам мало кто поверит. Написать то что угодно можно!

----------


## Nord

> Людям надо внушить себе, что это решаемо, но они внушают себе что это нерешаемо! И несмотря на неудачи, продолжать верить что это решаемо. Если человек себе внушил, что это нерешаемо - это 100% проигрыш, ему не помогут ни посты на форуме, ни что либо ещё. Если он поверит, что это решаемо, у него появляются шансы. 
> Nord, когда здесь напишут "Я становлюсь счастливее", это будет означать, что это решаемо. А пока, ваши слова не будут действовать до тех пор, пока человек верит что проблемы нерешаемы. Людям нужно доказательства, что это решаемо, иначе вам мало кто поверит. Написать то что угодно можно!


 Эти колебания "Я страдаю"/"Я становлюсь счастливее" - неизбежны. Они и есть смысл обыденной человеческой жизни - страдать и радоваться. Поэтому я никого не "спасаю" здесь - спасать-то не от чего. И не для чего. Да и некого. Я просто интересуюсь взглядами людей и "вслух" их осмысливаю.

----------


## Танюха

Nord, я с тобой не соглашусь, почему здесь спасать некого и неотчего. На этом сайте больше 90 % людей которые хотят совершить су, которые совершали су, и повторно хотят совершить. Разве их не надо спасать, или это не люди, а так чисто проходящие мимо по этому сайту, от бизделия или еще по каким то причинам

----------


## Nord

> Nord, я с тобой не соглашусь, почему здесь спасать некого и неотчего. На этом сайте больше 90 % людей которые хотят совершить су, которые совершали су, и повторно хотят совершить. Разве их не надо спасать, или это не люди, а так чисто проходящие мимо по этому сайту, от бизделия или еще по каким то причинам


 Если признавать за человеком право на счастье, то надо признавать и его право быть несчастным. Это личный выбор.

Человек ограничен, он находится в неведении - это и порождает все в его жизни: радости и печали, влечения и отвращение... Убрать что-либо из жизни можно только осознав истинную природу явления. Но это же осознание развеивает очарование и того, что человек считает "хорошим", потому что хорошее и плохое - это тоже фикция. В детстве родители заставляли вас ежедневно чистить зубы - и вы считали это плохим, злой, навязываемой волей взрослых. Упрямились, может быть даже плакали от обиды и беспомощности. Прошло время, и вы видите, что это было вовсе даже и не плохо со стороны родителей. Такие переоценки характерны не только для детского возраста - они идут всю жизнь, и подлинный смысл происходящего может стать понятным спустя значительное время жизни. В конечном счете, я могу сказать вам, что во Вселенной нет ничего лишнего или ненужного.

И ваши метания тоже имеют смысл - не видимый вами, но он есть. И он напрямую влияет на всю Вселенную целиком. Всю огромную невообразимо многообразную Вселенную. 

Вот почему я никому ничего не навязываю, в том числе и "спасения".

----------


## Дима_

Первый человек считает, что ему нужно дожить до 70, за это время он увидит и создаст то, что ему нужно.
Второй человек считает, что ему хватит 25, за это время он увидит и создаст то, что ему нужно.
Второй по вашему неправ? Но ведь они оба свои цели выполнили. Получается, суциднику навязывают чужой шаблон жизни, он должен жить так, как кто-то сказал. Смерть суицидника от смерти старика не отличается, оба прожили интерестную/неинтерестную жизнь. Каждый сам свою биографию строит, может суицднику такая нравится? Может с точки зрения суицидника он (СУ) прав, а другой человек не может сказать - прав он или нет. Не его это жизнь, тот другой навязывает свой шаблон жизни, почему-то посчитав, что данный шаблон действительно правильный. Для него может и правильный - а для суицидника, наверно, свой шаблон правильный.
Когда запросы и потребности человека падают до нуля, он убивает себя. Он сам себя во всём ограничил. Всё что ему нужно - он от жизни получил и не нужно ему ничего больше получать.

----------


## Nord

> Первый человек считает, что ему нужно дожить до 70, за это время он увидит и создаст то, что ему нужно.
> Второй человек считает, что ему хватит 25, за это время он увидит и создаст то, что ему нужно.
> Второй по вашему неправ? Но ведь они оба свои цели выполнили. Получается, суциднику навязывают чужой шаблон жизни, он должен жить так, как кто-то сказал. Смерть суицидника от смерти старика не отличается, оба прожили интерестную/неинтерестную жизнь. Каждый сам свою биографию строит, может суицднику такая нравится? Может с точки зрения суицидника он (СУ) прав, а другой человек не может сказать - прав он или нет. Не его это жизнь, тот другой навязывает свой шаблон жизни, почему-то посчитав, что данный шаблон действительно правильный. Для него может и правильный - а для суицидника, наверно, свой шаблон правильный.
> Когда запросы и потребности человека падают до нуля, он убивает себя. Он сам себя во всём ограничил. Всё что ему нужно - он от жизни получил и не нужно ему ничего больше получать.


 Любые цели и их отсутствие - явление временное, поэтому что в 25, что в 70 итоги можно подводить только текущей жизни - что будет завтра никому не известно. 

Вообще, жизнь и смерть человека, как и сам человек, значительно отличаются от наших представлений о них - это следует уже из простых, проверяемых и доступных каждому наблюдений, о которых я уже писал. Коллапс, "обессмысливание" этих категорий происходит в силу того, что мы не в состоянии охватить эти явления во всей полноте и применяем к ним наши ограниченные концепции. *Проблема отсутствия смысла жизни не в самой жизни как она есть, а в концепции, которой вы жизнь представляете в своем сознании.*

Это как, например, запереться в тесной комнате и ходить биться головой о стены в отчаянии восклицая: "Как же все глупо устроено!". При этом за стенами вашей добровольной тюрьмы раскидываются бесконечные просторы, которых вы не замечаете.

Посмотрите, Дима, на любого потенциального суицидника на этом форуме - у каждого сознание очень узкое, зафиксированное на какой-то одной теме, зацикленное. Это белочки в тесном колесе, чем быстрее они бегут, тем больше себя загоняют, но никуда при этом не перемещаются. Это справедливо и для случаев, когда человек не отягощен травмирующими проблемами, а потерял стимулы - это значит, что в его мировоззрении они исчерпаны, и ему пора взглянуть на жизнь шире.

Делать это или нет - это действительно дело каждого. Если нравится - так почему бы не биться головой о стену своих заморочек или самоубиться, но тут ведь речь не о свободе воли, а о разумности выбора. Я вот могу, например, пойти и наесться из мусорного бака - это мой выбор будет, но только зачем?

Пытаясь понять вообще мироустройство и в частности получить конечный ответ на "Зачем сам мир?", я пришел к мысли, что единственное, что существует - это Ничто. Это Ничто есть, оно не появляется никак, потому что оно Ничто, для него нет времени, нет пространства. Но так как Ничто есть - это существование можно представлять как угодно - так получается Всё, что только можно представить, в то же время это Все просто воображаемо. Ничто существует "вечно" - потому что времени для него нет, и "беспричинно" - потому что ничего не производит. Описать это все детально я не могу, никому эти взгляды и не навязываю. 

Одно можно сказать точно - не владея всей полнотой информации глупо принимать безапелляционные решения, в том числе и по жизни и смерти. Это всегда тычек пальцем в бесконечное небо.

----------


## Дима_

На один и тот же вопрос "Суицид - это плохо?"- будет разный ответ. Зайдя в "Смысл жизни", "Ты не один...", "АНТИсуицид", "Моя проблема" - человек увидит кучу аргументов, говорящих что *суицид имеют кучу минусов и почти не имеет плюсов*. Зайдя в "Обсуждаем суицид", "Способы суицида" человек увидит кучу аргументов, говорящих что *суицид имеют кучу плюсов и почти не имеет минусов*. Смотря на одно и тоже,  он будет видеть разное.
Главная проблема тут - что у человека нормальной жизни нет, но он и не прекратил страдания. На месте стоит. Вариант "Либо улучшаем жизнь, либо убиваемся" -неправильный? Может не стоит стоять на месте и ныть на форуме? Мы же его страдания не чувствуем, а его отговорили от суицида чтобы он улучшал свою жизнь, и теперь он не знает что делать - и жизнь не улушается, и страдания не прекращены. Зря отговорили что ли? Может это правильно только в связке "отговорение от суцида+улучшение своей жизни"?

Если у человека прогресс в улучшении жизни равен нулю - это бред, на мой взгляд. Никакого смысла тут нет, он от мёртвого не отличается.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Одно можно сказать точно - не владея всей полнотой информации глупо принимать безапелляционные решения, в том числе и по жизни и смерти. Это всегда тычек пальцем в бесконечное небо.


 Вот только мы никогда не будем владеть всей полнотой информации, и это означает,что ни на что не сможем решиться,даже на самый маленький поступок.
В общем, это беда всех интеллектуалов(нерешительность,половинчатость,стре  мление увильнуть от принятия решений).
 Не помню откуда цитата:"Всегда быть правым,идти напролом - вот качества, с помощью которых ТУПОСТЬ УПРАВЛЯЕТ МИРОМ".
Также с точки зрения теории информации,жизнь - это стремление поступать так,как будто у тебя полная информация,в условиях,когда информация ВСЕГДА неполная,недостоверная или устаревшая:  так, скажем, проявляется унаследованное поведение(врожденные рефлексы).Правда здесь предполагается, что минимальная цель гомеостата(самоорганизующейся системы),это сохранение собственной целостности,т.е. выживание.

----------


## Танюха

Я пока не ухожу, потому что не доделала одно дело, хотя и занимаюсь своим самоуничтожением уже. Что выйдет из этого я не знаю. Возможно только испорчу здоровье и больше ничего, но надеюсь на летальный исход, хотя это вряд ли.

----------


## Nord

> Вот только мы никогда не будем владеть всей полнотой информации, и это означает,что ни на что не сможем решиться,даже на самый маленький поступок.
> В общем, это беда всех интеллектуалов(нерешительность,половинчатость,стре  мление увильнуть от принятия решений).
>  Не помню откуда цитата:"Всегда быть правым,идти напролом - вот качества, с помощью которых ТУПОСТЬ УПРАВЛЯЕТ МИРОМ".
> Также с точки зрения теории информации,жизнь - это стремление поступать так,как будто у тебя полная информация,в условиях,когда информация ВСЕГДА неполная,недостоверная или устаревшая:  так, скажем, проявляется унаследованное поведение(врожденные рефлексы).Правда здесь предполагается, что минимальная цель гомеостата(самоорганизующейся системы),это сохранение собственной целостности,т.е. выживание.


 Я всего лишь говорю о том, что не стоит путать Божий дар с яичницей, потому что это и заводит в тупик. Да, мы имеем определенные технологии, позволяющие нам менять мир целенаправлено - пожарить ту же яичницу, например - но это не означает, что мы понимаем этот процесс. Наши знания - это модели реальности, даже поверхностный взгляд на историю науки показывает, что эти модели нестабильны. Например, ньютоновская механика, которая хорошо моделирует процессы из нашего повседневного опыта, оказывается недостаточной на скоростях движения, близких к скорости света - там уже ее расширяет релятивистская механика, опять же для микромира и релятивистская механика не годна - там надо переходить к квантовой механике - и этот факт тоже примечателен. Никакой теории всего - нет, как нет и вообще понимания - что в физической основе материи. И так повсюду, даже, казалось бы в самой строгой науке - математике - происходит постоянное расширение "модели". Когда-то при решении простого квадратного уравнения игнорировались корни, приводящие к комплексным числам, потому что это казалось абсурдом, никуда не применимым, в геометрии была пересмотрена аксиома о не пересечении параллельных прямых, или, например, дробные размерности пространства - это все о том же: о конечной области применения наших концепций.

Отчетливое понимание этого может стоить душевного равновесия: "Как так!? Я глупая козявка, которой никогда не понять происходящего?" Но это вновь неоконченная мысль, замешенная на гордыне и неверном понимании своей значимости. Все это - что вокруг нас - существует таки! В условиях открывшейся бездны мироздания, наше существование - это чудо. Для того, чтобы все это происходило, должно произойти невероятное стечение невероятного количества обстоятельств. Вообразите: вы всего лишь один из нескольких десятков миллионов сперматозоидов, первым и единственным достигший и оплодотворивший яйцеклетку. Вы пережили сложный процесс сборки вашего организма, дожили как-то до своих лет - а ведь то, что вам кажется стабильным, на самом деле каждую секунду висит на волоске от небытия - инфекции, кирпич на голову, невнимательный водитель на дороге, бешеные метеориты огромного космоса... А если заглянуть назад, на историю развития человека, вообще живых организмов на планете Земля?... И это все сложилось в вас - здесь и сейчас.

Вы понимаете, насколько это грандиозно?

Ваше право распоряжаться вашей жизнью, но прежде чем принимать решения, вам стоит подумать о том, что я говорю.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> .
> 
> Вы понимаете, насколько это грандиозно?
> 
> Ваше право распоряжаться вашей жизнью, но прежде чем принимать решения, вам стоит подумать о том, что я говорю.


 Да, современные теории мироздания просто выносят мозг. И согласен, не стоит принимать необратимых решений по возможности.Однако очень часто безнадега и уныние накатывает,причем совершенно на ровном месте.Ныть и жаловаться глупо, а сухие теории не греют.
А по теме, для меня,возможно, причина жить,это размышления о том,о сем, т.е. философия.Правда, все это бессистемно и бесцельно,впрочем,иногда наступает, так сказать,озарения,'момент истины'. При этом включается и эмоциональный план.Короче,"если долго мучаться,что-нибудь получится".

----------


## Nord

> а сухие теории не греют..


 Человек все представляет концептуально - много ли вы воспринимаете непосредственно? За что ни возьмись - все, что отражается в нашем сознании, отражается на уровне каких-то моделей. 

Вот возьмем секс - казалось бы вот вещь, которая мозг отключает! Но по сути это биомеханический процесс, наслаждение от процесса можно рассматривать как результат впрыска в организм биологических стимуляторов - эндорфина и т.д., но в таком разе обычная мастурбация была бы более чем достаточна. Нет, секс завязан на психические процессы, которые понуждают людей заниматься сексом именно что друг с другом. Простое возбуждение тоже возникает под воздействием психики, сексуальная жизнь быстро приходит в упадок, если нет разнообразия - но для кого это разнообразие? Для половых органов? - Да нет, они все тем же заняты. Сексом занимаются в первую очередь сознания людей. 

Учитывая, какой ажиотаж вызывает секс - так ли уж "теории" и не греют?

Какой процесс не возьми - стимулирующий или угнетающий - все связано напрямую с сознанием человека. А сознание человека, как я уже показал, не обладает никакими истинами и имеет довольно таки произвольное наполнение. Что из этого следует? Из этого следует, что и наслаждение, и страдание в жизни связано с интерпретацией ситуаций сознанием. Не жизнь заставляет вас страдать - ваше сознание так устроено, что мир отражается в нем в негативном ключе. Осознав это, вы поймете, что не стоит целиком полагаться на оценки своего сознания, вы поймете, что любая проблема, заставляющая вас страдать, разрешима - достаточно остановить маховик раскручивающегося негатива в сознании и приняться за решение фактической части проблемы. 

А что получается у людей, которые не в состоянии критически взглянуть на деятельность своего сознания - они попадают в ловушку сознания! Вначале случается какая-то проблема, которая никак не совместима с той конструкцией, что у них в сознании, начинаются попытки проблему решить/обойти/игнорировать, но они обречены на неудачу, потому что в первую очередь требуется изменить само сознание, а не искать в нем спасения - в нем же его нет! Это приводит к зацикливанию, бессмысленному поиску отсутствующей черной кошки в темной комнате. На все это тратится энергия, обессиливая человека, проблема остается нерешенной, а то и разрастается, из-за отсутствия должного внимания начинает разваливаться и то, что было в порядке - и вот вам человек, который "все потерял" и готов решить проблему самоубийством. Причем заметьте, к этому моменту уже вся жизнь в представлении этого человека лишена смысла, хотя началось все вполне с конкретного события.

А вы говорите, что теории не греют. Да вся наша жизнь - это теория жизни, у каждого своя.

Вот я и пишу здесь - не путайте звездное небо с его отражением в луже, не зацикливайтесь на своих бедах - они от несовершенства человеческой психики, ищите помощи - для любой проблемы есть решение. Я не отношусь плохо к смерти - я отношусь к ней абсолютно спокойно, поэтому то и говорю - это не решение проблем.

----------


## Дима_

> для любой проблемы есть решение


 Если человек ослеп, потерял конечность, парализован, ещё что-то - и это невозможно вылечить - как решить эту проблему?

----------


## Ivan Govnov

> Если человек ослеп, потерял конечность, парализован, ещё что-то - и это невозможно вылечить - как решить эту проблему?


 Есть такой человек-Стивен Хокинг.В сравнении с ним у нас нет ни каких проблем.И вореки всему что сним случилось как многого он добился.И не покончил с собой, а мы ноем.

----------


## Nord

> Если человек ослеп, потерял конечность, парализован, ещё что-то - и это невозможно вылечить - как решить эту проблему?


 ...Или вот так: http://www.kulturologia.ru/blogs/310510/12552

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Nord, я в шоке!Действительно сколько в человеке потенциала которым он пренебрегает.

----------


## Дима_

Nord, вы писали что "проблемы решаемы". Если есть люди, которые знают решение проблем - проблемы решаемы. Если таких людей нет - проблемы нерешаемы. Поэтому в вашем аргументе "проблемы решаемы" не указано кто может решить эти проблемы. Они становятся решаемыми ТОЛЬКО когда люди расскажут как решить эти проблемы! На этом форуме редко пишут решения проблем, поэтому люди не видят решения проблем. А вы говорили что спасать некого и неотчего..

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Мне кажется никто за нас самих наши проблемы не решит.К тому же тут одна девочка написала очень правильную вещь-не наши проблемы заставляют нас думать о самоубийстве, просто у человека есть какая то предрасположенность к су.Один всю жизнь болеет, терпит страдания, но борется за жизнь.Другой уже из за грубого слова лезет в петлю.

----------


## Nord

> Nord, вы писали что "проблемы решаемы". Если есть люди, которые знают решение проблем - проблемы решаемы. Если таких людей нет - проблемы нерешаемы. Поэтому в вашем аргументе "проблемы решаемы" не указано кто может решить эти проблемы. Они становятся решаемыми ТОЛЬКО когда люди расскажут как решить эти проблемы! На этом форуме редко пишут решения проблем, поэтому люди не видят решения проблем. А вы говорили что спасать некого и неотчего..


 Любую проблему можно представить в виде двух частей: фактической и психологической. Фактическая часть - это то, чего вам фактически не хватает или мешает: например, у вас "нет денег", "нет внимания со стороны значимого для вас человека", у вас "сложные отношения с кем-то значимым", у вас "тяжелая болезнь" и т.д. Для всех этих проблем есть решения, которые, необходимо поискать - спросив совета, почитав какие-то источники информации, подумав самому.

Психологическая часть проблемы - в вашем отношении к проблеме. Из-за глубокого диссонанса с вашим мировосприятием, проблема может привести к кризису. Однако, любое мировосприятие любого человека  - довольно произвольная и ограниченная вещь, ну никак не являющаяся истиной в последней инстанции. Поэтому для решения психологической части проблемы вам необходимо изменить свое мировосприятие, чтобы оно включало и понимание случившейся с вами проблемы. Для этого первым делом надо остановить зациклившиеся мысли, а затем вновь поискать решение проблемы - все так же в опыте других людей и собственном осмыслении.

Что касается последнего - " спасать некого и не от чего" - то это следует из осмысления жизни вообще. Фактическая часть проблема - это так же результат вашей интерпретации жизни, то есть все та же психология. 

Для кого-то нет нужды в дорогих вещах, престиже, а кто-то поглощен идеей "больших денег", и, в случае неумения их заполучить, возникает проблема. При этом ситуация отсутствия этих самых "больших денег" не является проблемой самой по себе - это результат желания богатства.

Или, допустим, частая проблема - любовные отношения. Многие страдают от того, что объект их желания не обращает на них внимания. Однако, тут вновь упускается из виду, что до определенного момента вы жили себе без этого человека без всякого страдания, а нынешние страдания вы сами же себе и обеспечили своим желанием. Потом, вместо того, чтобы испробовать разные методы привлечения внимания, коих невероятное количество, человек просто "страдает" и чего ждет - не понятно. Наверное, что это как-то само-собой решится. Кроме этого, никто не пытается простроить перспективу развития отношений. Сейчас у вас любовная эйфория - а что будет через год, два, десять? Вы в курсе, что даже простое совместное проживание оборачивается для многих разочарованием и тот, кого еще месяц назад вы безумно любили, вдруг оказывается просто неподходящим партнером, с каждым днем все более раздражающим. Где же прежняя любовь, которую вы так смачно "страдали"?

Болезни, потери, случающиеся помимо вашей воли, тоже не являются препятствием для жизни. Ведь многие не живут и обладая отменным здоровьем и в довольно комфортных условиях проживания - не так ли? Вон сколько на форуме примеров! Наша жизнь в конце концов упирается не в красоту и силу тела - красота человека как раз в его отношении к жизни, в том, что он делает, а для этого годится и уродливое тело, и неделя жизни. Что толку в красивом здоровом теле, которое никогда об этом не задумается, проживет свои 60-100 лет и умрет. Что? Вы сами выбираете себе ориентир. Кто виноват, что вы выбрали пустышку и теперь страдаете почем зря, не замечая действительно интересные возможности, которые у вас есть?

Так вот и получается, что беды человек генерирует себе сам - от чего же его спасать? От самого себя? И потом, мир таков, какой он есть, он в познании, и "страдания" - тоже часть познания. Справедливо ли лишать человека того, ради чего всё и есть?

----------


## Dalia

*Nord*, круто вы завернули. Так все и есть. Только вот нелегкое это дело - мировоззрение поменять.

----------


## Дима_

Nord, я тут спрашивал "Почему нужно жить как можно дольше?". Этот вопрос на этом форуме странен - люди не хотят жить как много дольше, поэтому ответ на вопрос у них затрудняется. Nord, какой у ВАС ответ на этот вопрос?

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Nord, я тут спрашивал "Почему нужно жить как можно дольше?". Этот вопрос на этом форуме странен - люди не хотят жить как много дольше, поэтому ответ на вопрос у них затрудняется. Nord, какой у ВАС ответ на этот вопрос?


 Может, вопрос надо переформулировать ? А то нелогично получается, тезис "Почему НУЖНО жить как можно дольше" противопоставляется тезису "Почему люди НЕ ХОТЯТ жить".

То есть хотение(желание)/не хотение(нежелание) ставится в один ряд с нужностью(необходимостью)/потребностью и т.п. 

Как говорится "Правильный вопрос - половина ответа". 
И не может быть правильного ответа на некорректно поставленный вопрос. 
Есть еще более категоричное высказывание: 
"Чтобы сформулировать правильный вопрос необходимо УЖЕ знать ответ на него".

Впрочем, может быть я придираюсь, "естественный" язык, на котором мы общаемся сам по себе неточен, многогранен и каждое слово имеет множество смысловых оттенков.  Возможно, именно в этом его прелесть.

Кстати, тема топика: "Почему НЕ НУЖНО убивать себя?".
Можно построить альтернативное высказывание: 
"А почему НУЖНО продолжать жить?", что, собственно, и было сделано.

В общем, логика суицидников строится на "ХОЧУ/НЕ ХОЧУ".
"Я ХОЧУ убить себя, потому что НЕ ХОЧУ жить".
Логика оппонентов строится на "НАДО жить(хочешь не хочешь, а НАДО)".

Поиски ответа  на вопрос типа "А ПОЧЕМУ я НЕ ХОЧУ жить" уводит нас в дебри психологии, психоанализа и т.п. 
И тут выясняется, что простого ответа на "простой" вопрос ПОЧЕМУ не существует, существует множество возможных ответов, которые порождают еще больше вопросов.
Поиски ответа на вопрос: "А ПОЧЕМУ НАДО жить " опять же уводит нас в дебри типа долг перед Природой,Богом,обществом, близкими,  всякие философские системы, и прочее. 
Кстати, слово "Долг" обычно немедленно вызывает аллергическую реакцию(как красная тряпка на быка) у оппонента, и он с возмущением начинает упираться: "А ПОЧЕМУ я ДОЛЖЕН ?".
Обычно это приводит к категорическому высказыванию: "Я НИКОМУ НИЧЕГО НЕ ДОЛЖЕН".
Короче, если в вопросе присутствует слово ПОЧЕМУ, то можно с достаточной степенью уверенности сказать, что вопрос из серии так называемых "риторических вопросов",т.е. не требующих ответа.
Короче,как там у Бутусова: 
"И НИКТО не даст нам ответ 
На простой вопрос: "ПОЧЕМУ"?"
Впрочем, пофилософствовать на эти темы можно, только надо отдавать себе отчет, что в конечном счете это "игра слов",развлечение, 
а грубо говоря "ментальная мастурбация" или привычка "трахать себе мозг".
Как там у Достоевского:
"Да, я болтун, безвредный досадный болтун, как и все мы. 
Но что же делать, если ПРЯМЫМ и ЕДИНСТВЕННЫМ назначением всякого разумного человека является болтовня, 
то есть умышленное переливание "из пустого в порожнее"?".

Что же касается вопроса "жить как можно дольше", то этот вопрос охватывает более широкий круг людей.
Все, например, согласны, что курение,алкоголь и прочие так называемыые "вредные привычки" сокращают жизнь, но далеко не у каждого курильщика, злоупотребляющего алкоголем есть суицидные мысли.

----------


## Nord

Жизнь - это форма восприятия. И радости жизни, и страдание - являются следствием этой формы восприятия. Никакой проблемы жизни не существует, жизнь - это не проблема, которую надо разрешить, придти к конечному результату и тому подобное, поэтому ни продление, ни укорачивание этого состояния не имеет никакого смысла.

Кроме того, само время - атрибут жизни. Время существует только как часть восприятия - как слух, как зрение, например. 

Само восприятие тоже не локализовано в человеке - то, что вы ощущаете себя Димой, а я себя Nord'ом - это тоже следствие формы восприятия. Мы легко могли бы поменяться местами, потому что ни во мне, ни в вас нет ничего, что нам принадлежит. Родившись вами я бы и стал вами, родившись мной - вы бы и стали мной. Свои воззрения я не привнес в жизнь извне откуда-то, любой ребенок - это просто пустая форма, которая наполняется событиями жизни, эти поступившие данные структурируются привнесенными же из жизни способами - и вот продукт: точка зрения. Если, например, ребенка ничему не учить - не дать ему инструментов структурирования, то у него и мировоззрение будет на уровне животного. То есть все, что мы чувствуем, мыслим  - это перемешивание представлений. Когда мы радуемся или страдаем - это радуется или страдает это сложившееся таким вот образом мировоззрение. Как говорят: ничего личного. Понимая это, вы можете строить свое мировоззрение не попадаясь на крючок навязчивых состояний - как положительных, так и отрицательных, то есть тех же радостей и страданий. Это не одно и то же, что  бесчувствие - это понимание природы чувств. Ведь часто в обыденной жизни мы ведем себя словно дети, хватающиеся за лезвие ножа, за горячую батарею - а ведь все это полезные и нужные вещи, если правильно с ними обращаться. Чувствам нужно так же учиться.

Но, я отвлекся. Так вот, ничего личного в человеке нет, происходит самовосприятие среды, а то, что мы себя чувствует отдельной личностью - можно сказать побочный продукт. Рассматривая среду, как материю, мы сталкиваемся с бесконечностью - что углубляясь внутрь материи, что пытаясь определить ее границы. Например, что касается микромира, какой бы объект мы не избрали в качестве основы - атом, кварк, струну - всегда будет возникать вопрос: а что их окружает? Какова природа среды, в которой мы выделяем объект-основу? Это очевидно. Теории, рассматривающие в качестве основы некое поле, лишены этого недостатка, хотя тут же появляется вопрос геометрии - то есть что такое это поле, где его границы. Наконец, почему происходит то, что происходит - то есть наблюдаемый мир. В итоге получается, что основа - это нечто лишенное вообще каких-либо атрибутов нечто, посему это - Ничто. Всё из него получается не каким-то начальным событием - потому что тогда мы вынуждены признать что опять есть нечто отличное от Ничто, относительно которого можно считать время - а существует одномоментно-и-бесконечно как представление этого Ничто - не как нечто внешнее, отдельное по отношению к Ничто, потому что тогда надо выдумать некую среду, куда было бы вытеснено "творение". Таким образом, действительно реальная жизнь - это вообще говоря немножко не то, что мнится человеку.

Когда это осмысляешь, то вопросы про продолжительность жизни сами собой отпадают.

----------


## Дима_

Какой вывод из всего этого? Или каждый делает *свой* вывод, а не ждет чужого вывода/мнения и следует ему?

----------


## Nord

> Какой вывод из всего этого? Или каждый делает *свой* вывод, а не ждет чужого вывода/мнения и следует ему?


 Нас нет.

Все, что мы считаем сущим - Ничто. Вам может быть невероятно больно или непередаваемо хорошо - это иллюзия.

Вот мы все здесь относимся к себе как к чему-то действительно важному, существующему. Даже те, кто самобичеванием и самоунижением занимается - они же что-то в себе выискали - и это бичуют и унижают. Давайте проведем мысленный эксперимент.

Когда-нибудь (а может уже и сейчас есть) появится искусственное сознание. Программа, которая самосознает себя, самостоятельно усваивает информацию извне и как-то структурирует ее, причем методы структурирования так же динамически меняет. Как ей объяснить - в чем ее смысл? Что ей делать? Как жить? От того, что это человек ей дал жизнь - значит ли, что она безделушка? Если повредить исполняющее эту программу оборудование - это значит смерть? Что вообще значит смерть? 

...Нет!!! - Что значит жить для этой программы?!!

Все вопросы, которые задает себе человек - они будут у этой программы. Только теперь у нас нет "священного трепета" перед человеком - мы-то знаем "тайну рождения" этого сознания. А для этого "искусственно созданного" сознания даже понимание этой ситуации ничего не меняет: все, что у этого сознания есть - это оно само. Опереться не на что. Даже те изначальные параметры и методы, что были на этапе инициализации, можно менять - красное воспринимать как зеленое, холодное - кисловатым, свист как давление.

Лихо?

А теперь возьми и представь, что это такая мегапрограмма, которая ВСЕ объекты воспроизводит. Часть объектов снабжена некими мембранами информационными, которые воспринимает как свои границы, действует как бы самостоятельно. Это уже в голове сложно представить, верно? Но и это еще не все.

Эта мегапрограмма не выполняется на каком-то оборудовании последовательно, ее наличие - это срез, вид, представление, впечатление. Как человек смотрит на облако - и видит в нем.... зайца... или ослика?... или вот если глядеть с другой стороны - это дом с антенной, а если изнутри глядеть - это струящийся водопад и поросшие травой берега, колышущейся под легким ветром... а может это северное сияние над снежной равниной с поземкой... или это теребусы дышут яхом... или даже тамо ал уду ткашш урррк наа ссар (непереводимое выражение с неизвестного языка)

В одном и том же облаке можно увидеть что угодно. Как угодно. В разной взаимосвязи. С разными правилами. Одномоментно.

Ничто можно представить неограниченным числом представлений.

И для этого не нужно ничего, никаких условий, никто это не наблюдает извне - это ПРОСТО ЕСТЬ. НИЧТО - ЕСТЬ!





Что касается человека - мы все здесь есть и нет нас. Мы все связаны со всем - это и на естественно-научном уровне понятно, но мы не до конца понимаем это, не во всю глубину - таково наше сознание. Расширив его, мы теряем признаки человека, не исключено, что вплоть и до неведомых чудес - с отвязкой от тела и прочими "чудесами". Это, однако, не меняет сути дела. Можно воспринимать себя как ВСЕ СУЩЕЕ разом - это не принципиальный вопрос. Это просто еще одно представление НИЧТО.

Что я тут делаю с такими мыслями? Я - ЕСТЬ и все. Когда-нибудь возникнет представление, что меня нет. Умер. Это "когда-нибудь" тоже представление. Можно считать, что меня уже нет. Страх смерти - это страх непонимания, страх того псевдообъекта, якобы отделенного псевдооболочкой от всего остального. То, что непонятно, еще кажется имеет какой-то тайный смысл, а в действительности смерть относительна так же как и жизнь. Ну и какой смысл выбирать? Какой смысл менять одну относительность на другую?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Кто-нибудь понял что-нибудь из всего этого бреда что тут написано?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дима_

Я думаю, если кто-то в чем то видит бред, то у него такое воспрятие, так он воспринимает информацию. Другой не видит здесь бреда. Другое дело, сколько людей здесь видят бред. Если большинство - значит либо это правда бред, либо автору надо по-другому изложить свои мысли. Если меньшинство - значит там вряд ли бред, тут уже что-то не так у того, кто видит здесь бред.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Ну может кто-то и не будет воспринимать это как бред,и он поймет что это не бред,а кто-то будет думать что это бред,или ему не доходит этот бред,и назовет его бредом.и если тебе понятен этот бред,то не мог ли кто-нибудь этот бред перевести на менее не бред.бред бред бред  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Каин

Да, круто тут Норд завернул. Честно говоря, я тоже не понял. Но бредом, конечно, не спешу называть.Но, все - таки  имею право говорить,что это бред.Потому что, понятно, что это чисто мое мнение,а не официальное подтверждение.Дальше:
Даже, если большинство будут видеть в этом бред, это не основание его так называть. Я, думаю, сейчас, например Аристотеля, понимает далеко не большинство. И считать из-за этого его сочинения бредом крайне несправедливо.
Объективно, конечно, сложно определить; бред это или не бред. Поэтому, все-таки, придерживаюсь мнения Димы. Например, теорию поняли:
а) Только избранные головы.
б) Избранные головы + заурядные умы.
Так вот, первое в сравнении(исключительно в сравнении) со вторым, будет бредом. Так, что же? Бред познается только в сравнении, и если хоть один человек понял говорящего, то это как бы и не бред сам по себе?
На самом деле, тут можно говорить и говорить, но пора уже заканчивать этот бред.

----------


## Nord

"В дерьме определенно что-то есть - миллионы мух не могут ошибаться!"

В этой шутке, согласно законам жанра, доля шутки, а то, что фекалии действительно представляют интерес для мух - самая настоящая правда! И смысл шутки в том, что массовость никак не определяет абсолютную истинность. Не стоит бездумно ориентироваться на большинство - возможно то, что для этого большинства действительно имеет смысл, не вполне подходит именно вам.

Я ничего не стремлюсь здесь доказать или даже всенепременно объяснить. Разность реакций, неограниченное количество представлений - это как раз то, о чем я и говорю. Так и должно быть - это и есть норма. И если вам что-то не понятно в том, что я говорю, то мне то, что вы говорите - вполне ясно. Как в том анекдоте:

- Девушка, можно с вами познакомиться?
- Нет. Вам будет непонятно, а мне скучно.
- Это еще почему?
- Вот видите.

Я говорю о системе, в которой все озвученные мнения имеют смысл. Я именно об этом вам говорю.

----------


## Nord

Меня постоянно спрашивают, что же будет, когда наступит пробуждение. Что это - простое любопытство? Людям интересно, как пробуждение согласуется с окружающей их действительностью, будет ли мир после пробуждения иметь для них какое-то значение и на что вообще все это похоже. Сделайте первый шаг - и вы увидите нечто неописуемое. На Востоке очень популярна пословица: “Тот, кто знает, не говорит; тот, кто говорит, не знает”. Истина невыразима; выразить можно лишь что-то противоположное ей. Никакой гуру не может преподать истину. Истину невозможно облечь в слова и подвести под определение. Ее нельзя пощупать. Живую реальность нельзя заключить в слова. Учитель может лишь указать вам на ваши ошибки. Когда вы от них избавитесь, вы увидите истину. Но и тогда вы ничего не сможете сказать о ней. Так говорили все великие католики-мистики. Великий Фома Аквинский в конце жизни перестал говорить и писать; он осознал. Я думал, что его знаменитое молчание длилось месяц или два, но оказалось, что он молчал несколько лет. Он понял, что всю жизнь себя дурачил, и открыто об этом заявил.

Вы никогда не пробовали зеленое манго, поэтому спрашиваете: “А какое оно на вкус?” “Кислятина”, - отвечаю я и тем самым сбиваю вас с пути истинного. Постарайтесь понять. Большинство людей не обладает мудростью - они просто цепляются за слова - например, за слова Евангелия - и ошибочно их истолковывают. “Кислятина”, —говорю я, и вы спрашиваете: “Больше похоже на уксус или на лимон?” Нет, манго кислое не как уксус, а как манго. “Но ведь я не пробовал манго”, - отвечаете вы. Очень жаль! Но все же вы садитесь за стол и пишете о манго докторскую диссертацию. Если бы вы попробовали манго, вы бы этого не сделали. Определенно не сделали бы. Вы бы писали о чем-то другом - не о манго. А когда вы наконец попробуете зеленое манго, вы воскликнете: “Боже, я свалял дурака. Не надо было писать ту диссертацию”. Вот что произошло с Фомой Аквинским.

Великий немецкий философ и теолог посвятил целую книгу молчанию св. Фомы. Фома просто молчал. Не разговаривал. В предисловии к Summa Theologica, явившейся собранием его богословских изысканий, говорится: “Что касается Бога, то чем Он является, мы сказать не можем; мы можем сказать только, чем Он не является. Точно так же мы не можем говорить о том, какой Он, а лишь о том, каким Он не является”. В знаменитом комментарии к De Sancta Trinitate Аниция Северина Боэция Фома Аквинский утверждает, что существует три способа познать Бога: по сотворенному Им; анализируя ход истории и находя в ней следы Его присутствия; последний же, наивысший уровень заключается в познании Бога tamquam ignotura (в познании непознанности Бога). Наивысшее понимание Троицы - это осознание ее непознанности. Вы слышите, это говорит не восточный учитель дзэн-буддизма. Это говорит канонизированный католической церковью святой, абсолютный авторитет для теологов. Познать Бога как непознанного. В другом месте св. Фома даже употребляет слово “непознаваемого”. Объективная реальность, Бог, природа божественного, истина и любовь непознаваемы; это значит, что разумом их постичь невозможно. А если так, то многие накопившиеся у нас вопросы теряют актуальность. Над нами властвует иллюзия того, что мы что-то знаем. На самом деле мы ничего не знаем и знать не можем. 

Но тогда что же такое священное писание? Намек, ключ —- не более. Один фанатик, считающий, что он что-то знает, причиняет больше зла, чем двести отпетых мошенников. Страшно смотреть на то, что творят верующие, полагающие, что им что-то известно. Как хорошо было бы жить в мире, где каждый говорил бы “я ничего не знаю”! В таком мире одной серьезной преградой было бы меньше. Разве не лучше стала бы наша жизнь?

Ко мне приходит слепой от рождения человек и спрашивает: “Что такое зеленый цвет? Какой он?” Как можно описать слепому зеленый цвет? Иногда прибегают к аналогии. Я отвечаю: “Зеленый цвет сродни мягкой музыке”. О, мягкая музыка”, - повторяет он. “Да, - говорю я, - сродни тихой мягкой музыке”. Потом ко мне приходит другой слепой и тоже спрашивает, что такое зеленый цвет. Я отвечаю, что он похож на нежный бархат, очень нежный и мягкий на ощупь. На следующий день двое слепых колотят друг дружку по голове бутылками. “Он мягкий, как музыка”, - кричит один. - “Нет, как бархат”, - возмущается другой. И продолжают размахивать бутылками. Они не понимают, о чем спорят, иначе они вообще не затевали бы спор. Вот как обстоит дело. В действительности же все еще хуже: вы даруете слепому зрение, он стоит посреди сада, озирается и на вопрос: “Понимаешь теперь, что такое зеленый цвет?” - отвечает: “Еще бы; сегодня утром мне объяснили!”

Бог везде, но вы не видите Бога, потому что знаете о Нем. Узреть Бога больше всего мешают представления о Нем. Вы не можете уловить его присутствия, потому что думаете, что вам что-то известно. В этом весь ужас религии. Именно об этом говорится в Евангелиях: религиозно настроенные люди знали и поэтому избавились от Иисуса. Высшая форма познания Бога - познание того, что Бог непознаваем. О Боге слишком много разговоров - мир устал от них. И очень мало осознанности, очень мало любви, очень мало счастья - но давайте не будем больше употреблять эти слова. Очень редко люди избавляются от своих иллюзии, заблуждений, привязанностей и жестокости; слишком мало осознанности. Вот причина людских страданий - дефицит религии тут ни при чем. О религии речь заходит тогда, когда людям не хватает осознанности. Посмотрите, во что мы с вами превратились. Поезжайте на мою родину - там из-за религии убивают. И не только там. Знающий не говорит; говорящий - не знает. Любое откровение - не более чем палец, указующий на Луну. Когда мудрец показывает на Луну, глупец видит лишь палец мудреца - гласит восточная пословица.

Глубоко верующий французский писатель Жан Гитон добавил к этому изречению леденящие кровь слова: “И этот палец мы часто используем для того, чтоб выдавить кому-то глаза”. Страшно, правда? Осознание, осознание, осознание! В осознании - исцеление, в осознании - истина, в осознании - спасение, в осознании —- духовность. В осознании - развитие, в осознании - любовь, в осознании - пробуждение. Осознание.

Я вынужден давать определения словам и понятиям, поскольку должен объяснить вам, почему, глядя на дерево, мы его не видим. Нам кажется, что мы его видим, но на самом деле это не так. Когда мы смотрим на человека, нам только кажется, что мы его видим. Мы видим некий образ, закрепившийся в нашем сознании. О каждом человеке у нас складывается какое-то мнение, за которое мы держимся изо всех сил. В дальнейшем мы воспринимаем человека только через призму сложившегося ранее впечатления. Так происходит всегда и во всем. Если вы это поймете, вы поймете и то, как здорово осознавать все происходящее вокруг. Ведь живая действительность - здесь, рядом с вами; Бог, или что бы это ни было, тоже здесь. Всё здесь. Маленькая рыбка в океане спрашивает: “Извините, я ищу океан. Не подскажете, как проплыть к нему?” Трогательная картинка, не правда ли? Стоит только открыть глаза - и все сразу станет ясно.



Извиняюсь за обширные цитаты, но очень уж в тему.

Да, и сам я ни к какой конфессии не принадлежу.

----------


## Дима_

А то что в Уголовном Кодексе написано - это абсолютная истина? Это то, что действительно правильно и неважно, как мы воспринимаем то, что там написано? Кому то нравиться воровать, он считает это правильным для себя.

----------


## Каин

*Nord*
Ты считаешь,что многие тебя не понимают. Приводишь анекдот, в тему. .
Ты говоришь:


> Высшая форма познания Бога - познание того, что Бог непознаваем


  Тогда и это будет верным. Высшая форма понимания себя- признания, того,что ты сам себя не понимаешь. 

_Симонид Кеосский заметил у себя на пирушке гостя, который все время молчит: " Если ты глуп, то поступаешь умно, но если умен, то поступаешь глупо_»

- Я знаю,то,что ничего не знаю! - А откуда,тогда ты "это" знаешь?
Слова "истины нет",- истинны?
_Можно логически доказать,что мир прекрасен, и можно логически доказать,что мир ужасен_.(Веллер)

Что делать? 
Будем придерживаться здравого смысла(можно сказать большинства),больше нам ничего не остаеться. Разве?

Вот такая вот,*Nord*,бредятина или небредятина.

----------


## Sukkubus

Просто отпишусь. Есть несколько факторов, из-за которых я еще здесь. После 2-х неудачных попыток уйти пришло осознание того, что это может быть и не нужно, по крайней мере в данный момент. После этого я стала фаталисткой. Ну а потом у меня появилась дочка. Хоть и воспитываю я ее одна, хоть и тяжело, но дороже ее нет у меня никого. На этом и закончу  :Smile:

----------


## Дима_

Вообще, вопрос "Почему не нужно убивать себя?" возник у меня после полугодового сидения на этом форуме, потому что здесь приводят больше аргументов почему нужно жить, а почему не нужно жить- гораздо меньше. Большинство людей отговаривают от суицида, доказывая что это почти всегда ошибка. Бывают, наверно, исключения. Хотя, можно привести кучу доказательств , что жить нужно, а доказательств того что не нужно жить -гораздо меньше. А можно привести кучу доказательств , что жить не нужно, а доказательств того что нужно жить -гораздо меньше.
Может ли человек найти правильный ответ для СЕБЯ ? Правильный, универсальный ответ для всех людей быть не может. Кстати, если это ответ для НЕГО, то только ОН может знать - правильно ли он поступил. И ни один другой человек не может доказать, правильно ли тот человек поступил или нет. Рассуждая так, получается что ни один человек на этом форуме не имеет права говорить
1. "Да, тебе лучше прекратить свои страдания, соверши суицид". Но также ни один человек на этом форуме не имеет права говорить 
2. "Нет, убив себя, ты сделаешь большую глупость. Какая бы ни была жизнь - живи как можно дольше".
На форуме обычно рассказывают про 2 пункт. То есть человеку советуют следовать чужому смыслу жизни (человек говорит - "Ведь я жив, хотя у меня всё хреново, и ты живи...) - приводит аргументы почему надо жить. Аргументы строятся на смысле жизни того, кто отговаривает от суицида. А у суицидника свой смысл жизни, и когда ему доказывают что надо жить, ему приходится либо брать чужой смысл жизни, либо придумывать свой, который ему понравится.
Получается, суицидника принуждают "жить так, как живёт тот или иной человек". При этом желание суицидника "я хочу умереть" игнорируется. Суицидник должен выбрать чужой шаблон и следовать ему. А может не должен? Ну откуда нам знать? 1 человек умирает в 5 лет от болезни, другой в 20 лет посчитал что он всё что ему надо видел и сделал, третий в 45 лет решил, что его дети выросли, он род продолжил, больше ему в этом мире нечего делать. Кто- то больше за свою жизнь видел и сделал, кто-то меньше.

Это его личное дело, сколько ему надо сделать и увидеть, или не совсем его личное? Каждый человек ставит себе цели сам. Те, у кого много целей, стараются жить подольше. Если у человека мало целей, ему предлагают не убивать себя и найти ещё цели. Может ему столько целей не надо? Если на форуме написать "Ты должен делать это и это, как я сказал" - то тот человек пошлёт его, сказав "Я сам придумаю, что мне надо и не надо".

----------


## Sukkubus

Я думаю, что вообще давать суицидникам советы глупо. А вот делиться опытом - очень даже наоборот. Каждый выносит из увиденного свои мысли, делает свои выводы. Для меня это вообще вопрос неопределенный. В то время, как кто-то дает совет не вешаться девочке, в стопитсотый раз страдающей из-за неразделенной любви, кому-то действительно плохо настолько, что ему не уговоры нужны, а благословение. Никому из нас не дано решать за других. И тот, кто хочет уйти - он уйдет, не смотря ни на какие форумы. Я бы даже сказала, те, кому суждено уйти - уйдут. Всему свое время. И советы лишь оттягивают неизбежное тому, кому не избежать.

----------


## Каин

Вообще, конечно, можно сказать, что и сам суицидник может ошибаться.Что, человеку иной раз со стороны виднее. 
Мы, вот тут до этого, говориле о бреде. Так, вот. Эти два сообщения, перед моим, - далеко не бред.Скажу, честно. Я бы даже поддерживал человека,в его желании уйти из жизни. 
Прикинь! Человек пишет в "моя проблема". И получает такие советы: Давай!; Чего ты еще канителишься!; Слабак,закончи уже все это!;Одним махом все страдания,да это кайф!; Не тени,а то передумаешь!;Прыгай,режь,травись,душись,стреляйся!

----------


## Sukkubus

> Прыгай,режь,травись,душись,стреляйся!


 А не стремно на душу такую тяжесть брать? А вдруг и правда прыгнет, перережет, задушится или застрелится? А вдруг именно после твоего поста? Да ну нафик такие эксперименты

----------


## Каин

Конечно же, я никогда не буду подталкивать и уговаривать к су. Поддерживать, возможно. И,то,смотря по обстоятельствам,и учитывая некоторые факты.
 А так, если бы допустить ситуацию, что,пять лет назад я написал сюда,и меня, в место советов,стали бы подталкивать(поддерживать) к су,конечно не так, как я говорил(я утрировал), и я бы сделал су. То,я бы сейчас,чувствовал себя намного лучше. 
Вот некому было меня поддержать в деле,в котором никто никого не поддерживает.Итог. Пять безрадостных лет.Пять лет страданий.Пять лет желания умереть.

----------


## Хвост

> А не стремно на душу такую тяжесть брать?


 - а не пофих душе?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Каин,раз уж на то пошло,а ты не знаешь как получше убиться?а то чет,то что ты перечислил неочень.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Каин

А если скомбинировать? Спрыгнуть(перед этим предварительно перерезав вены) в противогазе, и в самом низу застрелиться.

----------


## Бурундук

> А если скомбинировать? Спрыгнуть(перед этим предварительно перерезав вены) в противогазе, и в самом низу застрелиться.


 
*аплодирует* моё вам с кепочкой. я бы не додумался.

----------


## Sukkubus

> - а не пофих душе?


 Это я образно выразилась, может и не душе, а, допустим, некой субстанции, которая может начать себя считать ответственной за произошедшее и воззвать к совести. Ну вроде как, чем меньше груза мы несем, тем легче будет дольше жить

----------


## Sukkubus

> Итог. Пять безрадостных лет.Пять лет страданий.Пять лет желания умереть.


 Ну совершенно не понимаю, почему ты в этом винишь кого-то кроме себя. Я всегда считала, что если человек по-настоящему захочет умереть - он умрет, не смотря ни на одну единицу социума. Многие винят людей в смерти, а вот винить людей в жизни - это, как минимум, странно. Ведь она только в наших и ничьих больше руках.

----------


## Каин

> Ну совершенно не понимаю, почему ты в этом винишь кого-то кроме себя. .


 С чего ты взяла, что я кого - то виню? Ну разве только Создателя.




> Я всегда считала, что если человек по-настоящему захочет умереть - он умрет, не смотря ни на одну единицу социума. Многие винят людей в смерти, а вот винить людей в жизни - это, как минимум, странно. Ведь она только в наших и ничьих больше руках.


 Больше всего в жизни я хочу умереть.И.Больше всего в жизни я хочу жить.
Вот второе желание,как тебе не покажется странным *ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО* из-за матери.

----------


## Хвост

> Это я образно выразилась, может и не душе, а, допустим, некой субстанции, которая может начать себя считать ответственной за произошедшее и воззвать к совести. Ну вроде как, чем меньше груза мы несем, тем легче будет дольше жить


  - а, ну у меня совесть из-за таких мелочей не страдает.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sukkubus

> допустить ситуацию, что,пять лет назад я написал сюда,и меня, в место советов,стали бы подталкивать(поддерживать) к су, и я бы сделал су. То,я бы сейчас,чувствовал себя намного лучше.


 Мертвые ничего не чувствуют. Именно этот отрывок навел меня на мысль о том, что ты винишь в своем дальнейшем существовании людей, кто тебя тогда не поддержали. Я прошу прощения, если неправильно тебя поняла.

----------


## Sukkubus

> Больше всего в жизни я хочу умереть.И.Больше всего в жизни я хочу жить.
> Вот второе желание,как тебе не покажется странным *ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО* из-за матери.


 Ни одно из этих желаний мне некажется странным, и мне даже не кажется странным прямое противоречие между ними. И я рада, что как бы тебе ни было хреново, ты думаешь о маме. Ведь в большинстве случаев люди в подобной ситуации холеют и лелеют в себе этот эгоизм, называя его героизмом

----------


## Каин

> Мертвые ничего не чувствуют..


 Говоря, то, что я бы чувствоал себя лучше, имел в виду,что для меня не чувствовать ( быть мертвым) лучше,чем чувствовать боль ( быть живым).




> . Именно этот отрывок навел меня на мысль о том, что ты винишь в своем дальнейшем существовании людей, кто тебя тогда не поддержали. Я прошу прощения, если неправильно тебя поняла.


 Я написал"_ допустить_". Такой ситуации не было. А если бы и была, я ни за что бы не винил в этом людей. Как можно винить человека, в том,что он тебя не поддержал в "_этом деле_"?!

----------


## Sukkubus

> Я написал"_ допустить_". Такой ситуации не было.


 Действительно, неправильно тебя поняла



> Как можно винить человека, в том,что он тебя не поддержал в "_этом деле_"?!


 Человеческий мозг способен на многие вещи, так что не исключаю и такую возможность, ибо видела своими глазами. Рада, что у тебя иная точка зрения

----------


## Дима_

Народ, это тема про "почему не нужно убивать себя?" ! Я, например, жду ответа, в который поверю. Хотя, может тут и правда нет определенного ответа... Или вопрос в теме действительно некорректный...

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Я думаю, если кто-то в чем то видит бред, то у него такое воспрятие, так он воспринимает информацию. Другой не видит здесь бреда. Другое дело, сколько людей здесь видят бред. Если большинство - значит либо это правда бред, либо автору надо по-другому изложить свои мысли. Если меньшинство - значит там вряд ли бред, тут уже что-то не так у того, кто видит здесь бред.


 Т.е. ты за то,чтобы все вопросы решать голосованием(методом большинства), так сказать "демократический принцип" ?

А что касается самого понятия "бред", иногда для смачности добавляют 
"бред сивой кобылы", или "сивого мерина", то для человека совершенно естественно именовать этим словом то, чего он не понимает. Поэтому поиски определенности, типа "и вправду бред или это только кажется ", сами по-себе забавны.

Продолжая тему бреда, интересный факт: некий небезызвестный то-ли психолог, то ли психиатр,или психотерапевт (что-то я плохо разбираюсь в специализации ученых, предметом изучения которых является человеческая психика) Карл Юнг, ученик Фрейда, который откололся от своего учителя и начал самостоятельные исследования. 
Кстати, по этому поводу есть одна байка, Фрейд сам страдал неврастенией, но отклонял все попытки учеников применить собственный метод психоанализа к себе самому. Так вот,говорят однажды Юнг почти "раскрутил" Фрейда на полный психоанализ, но когда был в  одном шаге от цели, Фрейд вдруг "зажался" и не пустил Юнга дальше. На вопрос Юнга "почему", Фрейд ответил: 
"Я боюсь, что Вы найдете что-то такое, что Я потеряю свой АВТОРИТЕТ". "В таком случае Вы его УЖЕ ПОТЕРЯЛИ "- разочаровано ответил Юнг.
Возвращаясь к теме бреда, этот самый Карл Юнг четыре года провел, намеренно вызывая у себя бредовые состояния, с помощью психотропных препаратов или еще как-то, и записывая, фиксируя этот бред. Конечно, он опасался, что может окончательно спятить, но упорно продолжал добиваться цели. Помогло ему также то, что домашние с понимаем отнеслись к его работе, ведь естественно, он был в это время абсолютно беспомощен. Далее он говорил, что эти четыре года дали ему бесценный материал для дальнейших работ.    

К чему это я ? Ах, да! В процессе работы Юнг выработал понятие "коллективного бессознательного". 
Так вот, интересно, можно ли выработать "коллективное сознательное", хотя бы в пределах участников данного форума ?
И как определить это самое "коллективное сознательное" ?
Безусловно, ключем к сознательному является "понимание", поскольку "понимание" как бы само собой подразумевает "сознательность".
Но что есть "понимание" ? Кажется очевидным, что это не "вера", и не "знание", и не "восприятие", но как-то с этим связано.

----------


## Nord

Все на самом деле просто: любой человек может поступать только исходя из собственного опыта. Ни один человек в принципе не может обрести опыт достаточный, чтобы осуществлять адекватные действительности суждения - это следует уже хотя бы из проблемы ограниченности человека в плане воспринимающего аппарата, интеллекта, актуальной памяти. Вывод отсюда таков, что все решения, принимаемые человеком - не имеют под собой фундамента. 

Считаете вы, что смысл жизни в семье-работе-обществе - это ваша точка зрения и только; считаете, что счастье в тусовках-саморазвитии-индивидуальности - это ваша точка зрения и только; считаете, что жизнь отвратительна - это ваша точка зрения и только.

То, что вы видите, зависит от того, куда вы смотрите - и все.

Если попытаться посмотреть разом во все стороны, то получается то, о чем я говорю в своих "бредовых" сообщениях.

Главная проблема неведения в том, что находясь в неведении, вы полностью уверены, что обладаете какой-то истинной информацией. Сложившееся состояние определяет поведение человека: у одних оно в "позитивном" ключе - то есть они активно добиваются каких-то целей, видят смысл происходящего в чем-то; у других оно в "негативном" ключе - окружающее воспринимается ими как враждебная среда, ориентиры потеряны. По сути же - это совершенно одинаковые явления: погруженность в собственный куцый опыт и мысленные структуры, возведенные на этом опыте и с помощью этого опыта.

Я уже много раз приводил аналогию с программами - она достаточно точна в идее: замкнутость. Что вы нагородили внутри себя, то и влияет на вас - это кажется не требует особых доказательств. Вы просто никак не расстанетесь с мыслью, что ваши представления содержат истину - это не так! А тем временем, вы из-за этого и страдаете.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> 1. "Да, тебе лучше прекратить свои страдания, соверши суицид". Но также ни один человек на этом форуме не имеет права говорить 
> 2. "Нет, убив себя, ты сделаешь большую глупость. Какая бы ни была жизнь - живи как можно дольше".
> На форуме обычно рассказывают про 2 пункт.


 Может, все гораздо проще. Посмотри на правила форума, первым пунктом идет:
"Запрещается призывать к суициду", а это как раз и есть пункт 1(правда, с натяжкой, так как "согласиться", не значит "призывать". Но если быть слишком придирчивым, то можно оспорить все что угодно.).
Но нет правила:"Запрещается отговаривать от суицида".

"Лирическое" отступление:
1.Принцип жесткой "командно-административной" системы гласит:"Все,что не разрешено,запрещено".То есть на любое несакционированное действие требуется явное разрешение.
2.Принцип так называемой "демократической" системы гласит:"Все, что не запрещено, разрешено". То есть любое допустимо любое действие, которое не подпадает под явный запрет.

И потом, вполне возможно, что суицидник, излагающий здесь свою проблему, сознательно или бессознательно ожидает, что его начнут отговаривать, и если неожиданно получит иную "поддержку", то не получит того, что хочет.
Кстати, в православии одним из краеугольных камней является "смирение".
Есть метод,как отличить показное "смирение" от настоящего. 
Если человек вдруг начинает публичную(хотя-бы для одного слушателя) процедуру самобичевания, твердит, какой он негодяй, подлец, тряпка, ничтожество и т.п., достаточно с ним просто согласиться, и этот "ягненок" сразу глянет на тебя "волком". Самое прикольное, что вряд-ли этот "волк в овечьей шкуре" осознает, зачем он это делает, бессмысленно приписывать ему какие-то сверхковарные планы. 
А даже если это и так, можно обратиться например, к ницшевскому Заратустре, который говорит: "Моя первая мудрость состоит в том, чтобы позволять себя обманывать, чтобы не быть настороже от обманщиков". 
Таким образом, "волчья" реакция "ягненка" свидетельствует только о том, что он пытается обмануть сам себя, слушатель же ему нужен..., а х.з. для чего?

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Если на форуме написать "Ты должен делать это и это, как я сказал" - то тот человек пошлёт его, сказав "Я сам придумаю, что мне надо и не надо".


 Цитата в тему(Е.Клюев "Между двух стульев"):  :Smile: 

Вот живу я, — доверительно сообщил он, — и все время думаю: что ж это я за старик такой, а?
— Нормальный старик… только грубый очень, — помог Петропавел.
— Ума я к себе не приложу, — не воспользовался помощью Ой ли Лукой ли. — Знаю только, что таких, как я, нету больше.
— Каждый по своему неповторим, — Петропавел беспардонно улыбнулся.
— Ну, это ты брось! Таких, например, как ты, — навалом: имя им легион. А вот я… Никак не пойму, в чем мой секрет! Всю жизнь бьюсь над собой, да бестолку. Иной раз спросишь себя: «Старик! Чего ты хочешь?» — и сам себе ответишь: «Не знаю, старик».
Петропавлу не понравилось, что Ой ли Лукой ли на ходу растоптал его индивидуальность, и он не без сарказма поинтересовался:
— Да что же в Вас такого необычного?
— В том то и вопрос! — оживился старик. — Я вот каждого вижу насквозь, в мельчайшей букашке прозреваю ее сущность — и нет для меня никакой загадки в мире, кроме себя самого: тут я — пас! Ну, не удивительно ли, что за всю мою долгую жизнь я ни разу — обрати внимание: ни разу! — не встретил никого, кто был бы точно таким же, как я? Вот уж создала природа — так создала…
— Давайте о чем нибудь другом поговорим, — предложил Петропавел. — Про Вас я уже, кажется, все понял. И если попробовать… ну, истолковать…
— Не смей меня истолковывать! — завизжал старик. — Понимаешь — и понимай себе, а истолковывать не смей! Понимать, хотя бы отчасти, — дело всех и каждого; истолковывать — дело избранных. Но я тебя не избирал меня истолковывать. Я для этого дела себя избрал. Есть такой принцип: познай себя. А такого принципа, как познай меня, — нету. Между тем, познать — это и значит истолковать. Так что отойди от меня в сторону… И там заткнись. А я себя без твоей помощи истолкую.

----------


## Nord

И еще кое-что скажу. 

Всякий стремится понять: куда ему идти, идти ли вовсе, что есть правильно, а что - нет. Многие, заблудившие в этих поисках, устали от "истин", они в шаге от понимания, что "истин" много, и остановятся ли они в спокойствии, будут ли метаться в возбуждении - все есть жизнь. Ведь вы существуете и, значит, есть то, что объясняет и такую форму существования, вычеркнуть вас из жизни, игнорировать, признать "ошибочными" - значит признать всю действительность ошибочной. 

Это можно сделать только пребывая в крайнем невежестве.

----------


## Каин

*Nord*, ты пишишь слишком абстрактно. У тебя предложения, исключительно, все философские.. Пробуй их разбовлять просто народным языком.Приводи примеры,тоже простые. Вся беда таких философов, как Гегель или Кант,в том, что народ их не понимал. И если они писали,только для избраных голов,то грошь цена всей ихней филисофии.Не помню,кто сказал,смысл примерно такой.Как польза медицины,что бы лечить тело,так польза философии лечить душу. Что же это за лечебный препарат,который лечит только избраных?!

----------


## Каин

> Народ, это тема про "почему не нужно убивать себя?" ! Я, например, жду ответа, в который поверю. Хотя, может тут и правда нет определенного ответа... Или вопрос в теме действительно некорректный...


 *Дима*,что ты постоянно стремишься свои темы запихнуть в коробочку. Вот говори только об этом и больше ни о чем.Не будь занудой! Я не имею в виду zanudu.ru,

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Между прочим, Nord пишет очень понятно и просто, но противоречит сам себе. 

Исходя из этого сообщения http://www.suicide-forum.com/showpos...7&postcount=10 приходим к выводу, что мир это ничто. Не более чем фикция... иллюзия.




> Считаете вы, что смысл жизни в семье-работе-обществе - это ваша точка зрения и только; считаете, что счастье в тусовках-саморазвитии-индивидуальности - это ваша точка зрения и только; считаете, что жизнь отвратительна - это ваша точка зрения и только.


 Несомненно, однако и эти точки зрения не более чем фикция порождённая скоплением других фикций(в виде человека) 

И тут вдруг, в абсолютном НИЧТО, в океане иллюзий у нас возникает 




> Страдания из-за проблем можно устранить, решив проблемы. Для подавляющего большинства здесь пишущих, суицид сравни применению топора как средства от головной боли. Конечно же голова, если ее отрубить, болеть больше не будет, только вот насколько это разумно?


 


> В общем, вы можете решать свои проблемы и с помощью суицида, только это не слишком умно.


 РАЗУМНО? УМНО? 

Очевидно, что ничто из того, что люди называют словами "разумно", "умно" не является аксиомой. Да и какая может быть аксиома в иллюзии? Только то, что НИЧТО-НИЧТО ? Тогда люди могут плодить бесконечное кол-во аксиом(чем они собственно и занимаются) но это всё будет только их, субъективное и нестабильное мнение. Это просто ярлык. Я могу делать крайне "идиотские" поступки, которые введут любого "нормального" человека в ступор и он конечно не будет считать эти поступки "разумными", однако я буду чрезвычайно уверен в их "разумности". И кто из нас прав? Правы оба. 
Понимаете о чём я?

----------


## zanuda_ru

> 1.Между прочим, Nord пишет очень понятно и просто, но противоречит сам себе. 
> 2.Я могу делать крайне "идиотские" поступки, которые введут любого "нормального" человека в ступор и он конечно не будет считать эти поступки "разумными", однако я буду чрезвычайно уверен в их "разумности". И кто из нас прав? Правы оба. 
> Понимаете о чём я?


 1. Ну уж если рассматривать такую философскую категорию, как "дуализм", то все сущее исходит из двух противоположных начал (так называемый принцип "единства и борьбы противоположностей"). Из этого принципа "западная" философская мысль породила целую теорию(диалектика). Правда, сейчас диалектика не в моде, поскольку была взята на вооружение так называемой "марксистко-ленинской" философией. Что поделать, политика вмешивается во все сферы, даже в сферу философской мысли. 
Впрочем, советские "философы" благополучно довели эту идею до абсурда. 
Как ни странно, китайский принцип ИН и ЯНЬ весьма схож с диалектикой.
Правда, в китайской философии есть еще ДАО, непознаваемое единое начало и конец всего сущего(здесь начало и конец не в статическом, а в динамическом смысле, типа исток и сток). 
В переводе на "философский" язык этот принцип называется "монизм", который, в противоположность "дуализму" утверждает, что все сущее исходит из одного единого начала, а не от двух противоположных начал. 
Есть еще "плюрализм", который утверждает, что все сущее исходит из бесконечного множества начал.  
Что касается высказываний Nord, то исходя из принципа, что все исходит из одного начала (НИЧТО из которого получается ВСЕ), и делая вполне закономерный вывод, что существует только это самое НИЧТО, а все прочее есть фикция,иллюзия, можно разрешить любую проблему, объявив ее несуществующей. Однако, после того, как мы одним махом разрешили все проблемы, становится скучно, и мы волей-неволей возвращаемся к опостылевшей диалектике.
В самом деле, возьмем тему форума - суицид, т.е. само-убийство,где убивающий и убиваемый "в одном флаконе". Поскольку не существует убивающего и убиваемого, а значит, не существует и их взаимодействия(суицида), то. форум можно закрывать по причине "несуществования" темы.
Кстати, признавая высказывание Каина по поводу недоступности философии,например, Канта, для "простых смертных", тем не менее я заставлял себя читать его монументальный труд:"Критика чистого разума". Однако, несмотря на все усилия, большинство материала, как говорится, "в одно ухо влетело, из другого вылетело". В основном запомнились те немногочисленные места, где Кант прибегает к сравнениям, аллегориям или как там еще это называется.
Говоря про стремление "чистого"(спекулятивного) разума оторваться от опостылевшей эмпирики(чувственного опыта), Кант сравнивает это со стремлением птицы освободиться от окружающего воздуха. В самом деле, когда птица машет крыльями, она испытывает сопротивление воздуха. Возможно, ей придет в голову вполне закономерная мысль, что оказавшись в безвоздушном пространстве(вакууме) ей будет легче махать крыльями, и это действительно так. 
Вот только весь процесс махания крыльями(полет) потеряет всякий смысл. 
В вакууме(этом самом НИЧТО) птица сколько угодно может махать крыльями(самовыражаться), оставаясь при этом на одном месте. Ведь только преодолевая сопротивление воздуха(отталкиваясь от воздуха) и возможен полет.

----------


## Nord

> Очевидно, что ничто из того, что люди называют словами "разумно", "умно" не является аксиомой. Да и какая может быть аксиома в иллюзии? Только то, что НИЧТО-НИЧТО ? Тогда люди могут плодить бесконечное кол-во аксиом(чем они собственно и занимаются) но это всё будет только их, субъективное и нестабильное мнение. Это просто ярлык. Я могу делать крайне "идиотские" поступки, которые введут любого "нормального" человека в ступор и он конечно не будет считать эти поступки "разумными", однако я буду чрезвычайно уверен в их "разумности". И кто из нас прав? Правы оба. 
> Понимаете о чём я?


 Ну вот, *Туман в ёжике* весьма точно воспроизвел то, что я говорю. И впрямь - ничего сложного.

Насчет противоречий - их нет. Говоря про "разумно" и "умно" - я указываю на то, что суицид такой же выбор, как и любое другое действие. Напрасные надежды - полагать, что он что-то меняет как-то больше, качественно выше, чем любое иное действие, "неразумно" и "неумно" выбирать его как ориентир, вместо "потерявшей смысл" жизни.

Природа человеческого страдания состоит в попадании в ловушку собственного сознания, и суицид, как способ выхода из этой ловушки, действительно несоотносим с проблемой. Нет, ну подумайте - вы сами есть причина своего страдания-заблуждения и в качестве устранения своего страдания видите устранение себя. 

Суицид привлекает людей тем, что никто не может так же, как, например, о походе к психологу сказать: "Да фигня все это! Был я там!" Вот и все очарование суицида - псевдотрагизм, псевдозначительность. Я вам твержу именно об этом - о заблуждении насчет оценки суицида, а не о том, что вам не надо кончать с собой. Если бы вы додумали, доразвили свою идею суицида в своей голове, вместо топтаний вокруг да около него, то сами бы удивились - и чего такого особенного видели в нем. И жизнь вам представилась бы в ином свете - без напрасных надежд на мифический иной, многозначительный путь, "спасение" пусть даже в виде суицида, вы наконец бы успокоились и обратили внимание на собственно жизнь - она не ограничивается вашим суждение о ней, которое привело вас ловушку, поэтому выход из ситуации, помимо того чтобы устранить противоречия в собственном сознании убийством себя, всегда есть. Много выходов.

Это подтверждается и прямым наблюдением - множеством случаев не доведенных до конца намерений совершить суицид с последующим вполне счастливым бытием. Что думает об этом тот, у кого намерение есть сейчас? А вот что:

- Эти "счастливчики"- обманывают себя, я так не могу!
- Эти "счастливчики" - дураки, они не понимают, как бессмысленна жизнь!
- Эти "счастливчики" - удачливее меня, у них есть (нужное вписать)!

Вполне справедливо заметить, что действительно само ощущение "счастья" является продуктом собственно сознания, поэтому некоторый самообман присутствуют - это да. Но состояние страдания - такой же самообман! Чем он лучше? Но ладно, допустим ваше страдание состоит в том, что жизнь - бессмысленна, а значит зачем жить? Но бессмысленность жизни - это что? Это то, что вы абсолютно свободны, двигаться можно в любом направлении - откуда тогда такая избирательность пути в виде суицида? Про то, что чего-то в жизни не хватает, как непременного условия ее продолжения - это вообще, думаю, комментировать не надо.

Вы вольны выбирать. Поле вашего выбора ограничено только сознанием, а наше сознание далеко от совершенства - стоит ли на него всецело полагаться? И главное состоит в том, чтобы помнить: если вы в своих рассуждениях о жизни приходите к чему-то конечному - вы ошибаетесь. Жизнь - бесконечна.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> *Nord*, ты пишишь слишком абстрактно. У тебя предложения, исключительно, все философские.. Как польза медицины,что бы лечить тело,так польза философии лечить душу. Что же это за лечебный препарат,который лечит только избраных?!


 Увы, все попытки найти универсальное средство "вылечить/осчастливить" всех поголовно упирались в то, что "поголовье" то весьма разношерстное и то, что подходит одному, не подходит другому. Кстати, это касается и медицинских препаратов(аллергия/индивидуальная непереносимость). То есть, прежде чем применять "универсальное" средство, необходимо сначала всех "причесать под одну гребенку". А это как раз тот случай, когда говорят, что "благими намерениями умощена дорога в ад".
Вообще, если попытаться хотя бы классифицировать людей по типам, чтобы этих типов было ограниченное количество, то и средства можно было бы разделить согласно типам людей, для которых они предназначены. Как там, например, у шампуней (для жирных/сухих/нормальных волос).
Кажется очевидным (в первом приближении) разделение людей на 3 типа: 
"человек физический","человек интеллектуальный","человек эмоциональный".
Вроде бы это разделение интуитивно понятно. 
Все имеют представление о том, что такое "физиологические потребности" и "двигательная активность" организма,
что такое мышление и логика 
и что такое эмоции.
Имеется также и представление о так сказать, центре тяжести "психической" деятельности человека.
Конечно, можно вспомнить высказывание Чехова: "В человеке все должно быть прекрасно: и душа, и мысли,и тело, и одежда".  
Но можно и ответить:"Должно, да не обязано".
Как говорил Декарт(один из основоположников так называемой картезианской философии(по принципу разделения всего сущего на самосоятельные и независимые друг от друга категории,сознание,душа,дух,материя)):
"Я мыслю, следовательно Я существую".
Для интеллектуалов(сокращенно ШИЗА) подобный перекос в психике вполне естественен, им подавай в первую очередь "пищу для ума", а все эмоциональная гамма чувствственных переживаний, которая составляет основу для "человека эмоционального"(сокращенно ЭМО), начиная от слюнявой сентиментальности и заканчивая махровым фанатизмом, для ШИЗА есть побочный продукт жизнедеятельности, каким  являются для физиологии организма,например, потовыделение,моча и фекалии.
В свою очередь, ЭМО совершенно непонятно, как можно "тащиться" от такой "хрени",как, например Гегель и Кант. 
Впрочем, таски ученого-исследователя(где властвует ЕГО ВЕЛИЧЕСТВО ЭКСПЕРИМЕНТ), кайфующего от познания законов мироздания, им тоже непонятны.
К примеру, что заставило Архимеда выскочить из ванны и голышом помчаться по Сиракузам с криками "Эврика -Я нашел". И что же нашел этот Архимед:"Тело,погруженное в жидкость, теряет в своем весе столько, сколько весит жидкость, взятая в объеме этого тела", Скукотища, не правда ли ? Еще бы понятно было, если бы он так радовался, что нашел кошелек с золотом. 
Если говорить про "человека физического", то тут на первом месте лозунг:"В здоровом теле - здоровый дух", что тоже как бы и не подлежит сомнению. 
Впрочем, он также дале от "интеллектуальных эмоций" и "душевных эмоций", ему подавай что-то конкретное - то, что можно увидеть, пощупать и т.д.

Правда, сейчас в популярность вроде бы входит понятие "гармония"(спасибо древним Грекам, что бы мы без них делали ? :Smile: ), что в буддизме называется "Серединный путь", а в китайском даосизме принцип "Золотой середины". В общем, логика похожа(избегать крайностей, перекосов, держаться середины).

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> 1. Ну уж если рассматривать такую философскую категорию, как "дуализм"


 Однако я не рассматривал дуализм и какую-либо другую философию, я максимально сузил и ограничил рамки и рассматривал только сообщения Nord'а. Да и в условиях абсолютного ничто все концепции любых философских учений являются не более чем концентрацией субъективных мнений, которые не являются единственно верной аксиомой. 

*Nord*




> любого потенциального суицидника на этом форуме - у каждого сознание очень узкое, зафиксированное на какой-то одной теме, зацикленное. Это белочки в тесном колесе, чем быстрее они бегут, тем больше себя загоняют, но никуда при этом не перемещаются. Это справедливо и для случаев, когда человек не отягощен травмирующими проблемами, а потерял стимулы - это значит, что в его мировоззрении они исчерпаны, и ему пора взглянуть на жизнь шире.


 Это всё вполне естественно. Человек такое существо, которое строит стенки. Мы и так существуем на мелкой планетёнке неведомо где, разделены языковыми, географическими и.пр барьерами, но людям этого мало и они создают границы(в самом широком смысле) писанные и не писанные правила, стереотипы. Люди ищут смысл жизни, но не могут его найти(что неудивительно, так как его и нету, что отнюдь не плохо) и тогда придумывают себе религии, философские учения, которые в режиме определённо сжатых стенках(где-то больше,где-то меньше) всё и объясняют. Даже это "НИЧТО" входит в этот же разряд. Как это "ничто"?? Что это такое "ничто"?? НИЧТО-НИЧТО ?? Получается какая-то пустая тавтология. Суть мирской бесконечности находится за пределом нашего понимая...как бы сильно мы не убеждали себя в обратном. Мы даже свою планету толком-то не исследовали)) 
Но ладно, я слегка отвлёкся от темы. Так вот, когда рушатся стены, то рушится и мир отдельного индивида, ибо он существовал в рамках этих стен, а взглянуть шире не каждому дано, ибо груды разрушенных стен раздавили сознание. 




> Природа человеческого страдания состоит в попадании в ловушку собственного сознания, и суицид, как способ выхода из этой ловушки, действительно несоотносим с проблемой. Нет, ну подумайте - вы сами есть причина своего страдания-заблуждения и в качестве устранения своего страдания видите устранение себя.


 Да, возможно глупо убивать себя, но и что? Это из той же оперы, что убивать себя это поступок слабых, но а опять таки, и что? Да, человек это во многом слабое и глупое создание. На сколько там учёные исследовали мозг? Я о своём мозге знаю ещё меньше их к примеру. Смерть естественна... глупо приближать её, когда тебя окружают твои любимые стены, но когда ты под руинами твоих любимых стен, то её приближение становится фатальностью. 

Нет, я не предлагаю опустить руки и забить на всё. Я обеими руками за помощь человеку склонному к су, за помощь и настрой на оптимизм, так как человек это всё таки существо с нестабильной психикой... сегодня он твёрдо хочет умереть, а завтра нет. Но конечное решение должно быть за  ним и поэтому я бы легализовал,узаконил суицид(правда сделал бы так. что бы обязательно давалось 3 месяца на обдумывание)

----------


## Дима_

Nord, вы говорили что "проблемы решаемы, а если люди не видят решений - это другой вопрос". Кто или что может помочь в решение проблем и реализовать это всё на практике? Чтобы слова на форуме не остались словами на форуме.

----------


## Каин

> РАЗУМНО? УМНО? 
> 
> Очевидно, что ничто из того, что люди называют словами "разумно", "умно" не является аксиомой. Да и какая может быть аксиома в иллюзии? Только то, что НИЧТО-НИЧТО ? Тогда люди могут плодить бесконечное кол-во аксиом(чем они собственно и занимаются) но это всё будет только их, субъективное и нестабильное мнение. Это просто ярлык. Я могу делать крайне "идиотские" поступки, которые введут любого "нормального" человека в ступор и он конечно не будет считать эти поступки "разумными", однако я буду чрезвычайно уверен в их "разумности". И кто из нас прав? Правы оба. 
> Понимаете о чём я?


 Разумно считать,что бумага не испытывает боль,когда ее сжигают? Разумно считать,что если человеку отрубить голову,то он умрет? Я могу тебе привести еще тысячи аксиом. Конечно, ты мне можешь сказать,типа,что бумаги вообще не существует.Ну это же полная хрень.Хрень именно с позиции здравомыслия.
Мир уже давно устаканен.А вы,философы,только мутите воду,и то только ту,в которой сами и купаетесь.Если,ты срешь посреди проезжей части,то как ни крути,твой поступок идиотский,в глазах любого здравомыслящего человека.И только философ,может сказать:"что  идиотство может быть и неидеотство?".Только философ и идиот может такое заявить.Все,больше НИКТО! Весь мир абсолютно преспокойно пребывает,не зная ни Канта,ни Гегеля,ни Юнга. Последние существуют только друг для друга. И ВСЕ!




> Увы, все попытки найти универсальное средство "вылечить/осчастливить" всех поголовно упирались в то, что "поголовье" то весьма разношерстное и то, что подходит одному, не подходит другому. Кстати, это касается и медицинских препаратов(аллергия/индивидуальная непереносимость). То есть, прежде чем применять "универсальное" средство, необходимо сначала всех "причесать под одну гребенку". А это как раз тот случай, когда говорят, что "благими намерениями умощена дорога в ад".
> 
> 
> Правда, сейчас в популярность вроде бы входит понятие "гармония"(спасибо древним Грекам, что бы мы без них делали ?), что в буддизме называется "Серединный путь", а в китайском даосизме принцип "Золотой середины". В общем, логика похожа(избегать крайностей, перекосов, держаться середины).


 Вот! Именно про это я и говорил. Универсального средство,конечно найти сложно. Возможно, ли найти 6 млрд. средств для 6 млрд. людей. Если фрукты и овощи полезны для большинства,будем считать их полезными сами по себе. А остальное лишь исключение.
Будьте здравомыслящими, в смысле, здравомыслия,которым обладает большинство. Другого здравомыслия нет. Кант со всей своей "Критикой" ни на йоту не приблизил человечество к пониманию мира.И только такой же,как он, заблудившийся в своем разуме, может кричать: "Переворот! Переворот!".  Где он,переворот?  

Вы что же думаете *Норд,Туман,Зануда* заяц,которого съедает волк,думает,что волк это иллюзия? Нет,он так не считает.А знаете почему? Потому что он не читал ни Канта, ни Юнга. И для него,как и абсолютно для всех зайцев, здравомыслием будет - не кидаться на волка.

----------


## Nord

> заяц,которого съедает волк,думает,что волк это иллюзия? Нет,он так не считает.А знаете почему? Потому что он не читал ни Канта, ни Юнга. И для него,как и абсолютно для всех зайцев, здравомыслием будет - не кидаться на волка.


 Я не буду отвечать на всё сообщение каина, прокомментирую просто последнее. Насчет того, что здравомыслие для зайца - не кидаться на волка.

А почему нет? Почему не кинуться? Во-первых, даже само такое действие сбило бы с толку волка, хоть он и не философ. Заяц, не просто борящийся за свою жизнь, а дающий отпор, может и имеет меньше специализированных инструментов для этого - когтей, зубов, но он не так-то и безнадежен. Да и что ему терять в такой ситуации, кроме своего здравомыслия? И надо заметить, что отсутствие этих инструментов - это выбор зайцев. Ведь и волк - хищник потому, что он развивался в направлении хищничества и приобрел соответствующие инструменты. Вот есть траву опять же он не может, но это выбор волков. Эволюция, каин, эволюция. Изменчивость систем.

Еще можно предложить стратегию коллективной обороны для зайцев - это тоже рабочий вариант. То, что зайцы предпочитают жить порознь и не организовывать сообщества - это тоже выбор зайцев. Есть луговые собачки, например, которые так же ни на кого не нападают, но у них есть достаточно сложная социальная система, которая обеспечивает их в том числе и защитой - через расстановку постовых.

Кстати, с энным количеством зайцев, организованно нападающих на волка, однозначно предпочел бы не встречаться и сам волк. Даже имея определенные специализированные преимущества.

Или вот слоны - на них никто не охотится. Они настолько большие, что нападать на них - себе дороже. Но и слоны не всегда были такими - это тоже путь развития, который они избрали.

Суицидник - это тот же заяц, который говорит: "О, я знаю что такое здравомыслие! Мы - зайцы - ДОЛЖНЫ избегать волков." А знаешь, каин, что значит такие мысли зайца и такое поведение для зайца? - То, что он и ДОЛЖЕН БУДЕТ ВСЮ ЖИЗНЬ ИЗБЕГАТЬ ВОЛКОВ. Кто виноват в этом?

----------


## Nord

> Однако я не рассматривал дуализм и какую-либо другую философию, я максимально сузил и ограничил рамки и рассматривал только сообщения Nord'а. Да и в условиях абсолютного ничто все концепции любых философских учений являются не более чем концентрацией субъективных мнений, которые не являются единственно верной аксиомой. 
> 
> *Nord*
> 
> 
> 
> Это всё вполне естественно. Человек такое существо, которое строит стенки. Мы и так существуем на мелкой планетёнке неведомо где, разделены языковыми, географическими и.пр барьерами, но людям этого мало и они создают границы(в самом широком смысле) писанные и не писанные правила, стереотипы. Люди ищут смысл жизни, но не могут его найти(что неудивительно, так как его и нету, что отнюдь не плохо) и тогда придумывают себе религии, философские учения, которые в режиме определённо сжатых стенках(где-то больше,где-то меньше) всё и объясняют. Даже это "НИЧТО" входит в этот же разряд. Как это "ничто"?? Что это такое "ничто"?? НИЧТО-НИЧТО ?? Получается какая-то пустая тавтология. Суть мирской бесконечности находится за пределом нашего понимая...как бы сильно мы не убеждали себя в обратном. Мы даже свою планету толком-то не исследовали)) 
> Но ладно, я слегка отвлёкся от темы. Так вот, когда рушатся стены, то рушится и мир отдельного индивида, ибо он существовал в рамках этих стен, а взглянуть шире не каждому дано, ибо груды разрушенных стен раздавили сознание. 
> 
> ...


 А что, конечные решения не за человеком? Надо разрешение государства получить на суицид? Да никто никого не держит и удержать не может. Это еще одна сторона суицида - демонстративность: "Смотрите, я сейчас себя убью, и вы все заплачете... поймете, как плохо со мной обходились, узнаете, что были черствыми и невнимательными ко мне. Вот до чего человека довели!" Конечно, таки мотивы разные бывают, но вот людей, что совершают суицид без "спецэффектов" - очень немного. И не потому, что "слабо", а потому что сам суицид - это в большинстве своем крик о помощи, а если кому доведется дойти до самоубийства без этой демонстративности, то он неизбежно задумается - какая в этом необходимость, коли никому и ничего не доказываешь? Себя что ли проверяешь? Проблемы... так проблемы-то в принципе решаемы - люди-то живут, и в такой жопе иной раз, что трудно представить как они живут. Да еще и искренне улыбаются.

Вы в курсе, что у многих трупов повесившихся пережаты пальцы? Они пытались спасти себя, просовывая руку в петлю.

Я однажды прочел очень простое, но потрясающее наблюдение. Одна девочка рассказывала как она отдыхала в деревне. И вот там на берегу достаточно глубокой реки нависало полуразрушенное хозяйственное здание, которое местными использовалось для прыжков в воду. "Здание невысокое, " - писала девочка: "три этажа. И вот я решила тоже нырнуть - боязни у меня особой нет. Взобралась наверх - и прыгнула в воду... Лететь вниз всего несколько секунд, но пока я летела, я просто поразилась - как много я успела подумать за эти мгновения! И я тогда подумала, что как это ужасно: вот решил человек убить себя, прыгнул вниз - и у него целая вечность, чтобы передумать. А изменить уже ничего нельзя."

Я говорю это не для того, чтобы напугать кого-то, подразнить или отговорить. Дима уже который раз спрашивает: где же рецепт, где же что-то о жизни, что позволит жить и радоваться. Да ничего вне жизни и нету - сама жизнь и есть рецепт. И вы и есть жизнь.

Вот часто жалуются на отсутствие добра в жизни, любви, справедливости... ничего этого нет в отрыве от носителя. Добро, любовь, справедливость - всего лишь слова, обозначающие действие. Если есть хоть один человек, способный проявить добро - то значит есть и добро во вселенной, есть хоть один любящий человек - есть любовь, есть способный поступать по справедливости - значит есть справедливость. Ничто не может этого отменить, никакие условия. Вы все ждете, что за вас кто-то это все сделает в вашей жизни? Кто-то за вас будет любить, поступать справедливо, совершать бескорыстные добрые поступки.... жить за вас будет?

Условия у всех разные - да, но это не значит, что вы не можете любить, например. Даже в самых невероятных условиях человека нельзя лишить достоинства, запретить любить, не дать поступать по-доброму - только если вы сами согласны с этим. Так много разговоров о смерти - и никто не думает, что занимается ерундой, учитывая что СМЕРТЬ ЧЕЛОВЕКА ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО НЕОТВРАТИМА. Мне кажется, что хуже всех это понимают как раз самоубийцы.

Другой жизни у вас не будет. Я никому не советую как ему жить, потому что это было бы заменой одного заблуждения на другое. Пройдет время - вы разочаруетесь даже в самом прекрасном. Еще пройдет время - и вы забудете свое разочарование. Все, что можно сказать определенно - всё будет меняться во веки веков. Это не плохо, и не хорошо - это так есть.

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> Разумно считать,что бумага не испытывает боль,когда ее сжигают? Разумно считать,что если человеку отрубить голову,то он умрет? Я могу тебе привести еще тысячи аксиом. Конечно, ты мне можешь сказать,типа,что бумаги вообще не существует.Ну это же полная хрень.Хрень именно с позиции здравомыслия.
> Мир уже давно устаканен.А вы,философы,только мутите воду,и то только ту,в которой сами и купаетесь.Если,ты срешь посреди проезжей части,то как ни крути,твой поступок идиотский,в глазах любого здравомыслящего человека.И только философ,может сказать:"что  идиотство может быть и неидеотство?".Только философ и идиот может такое заявить.Все,больше НИКТО! Весь мир абсолютно преспокойно пребывает,не зная ни Канта,ни Гегеля,ни Юнга. Последние существуют только друг для друга. И ВСЕ!


 Я держу пари, что бумага не испытывает боли, когда её сжигают. Она вообще ничего не испытывает. Хотя для живущих на ней микроорганизмов это повод что-то почувствовать. 
Можно считать, что человек умер не от потери головы, а от различных следствий вызванных этой потерей, так как чисто теоретически жизнеобеспечение его  головы и тела можно поддерживать отдельно друг от друга. 

Мир это бесконечное следствие хаотично возникающих процессов. Он не может быть устаканен. Даже если посмотреть на мир радикально иначе(принимая во внимание существование тахионов например) то получается что мир устаканен на хаотичность. 

Касательно сранья посреди проезжей части, если эта пр. часть не является частной собственностью и нету никаких административных барьеров, то почему бы и не насрать? 
Здравомыслием называется псих. состояние большинства и только. Здравомыслие не знаменует собой радикально правильный постулат.

----------


## Туман в ёжике

*Nord*

Да-да-да, вы правы. Я знаю о том, что су это крик о помощи(зачастую).Знаю о том, что абсолютная стабильность, это не конёк человека и его психики.




> Так много разговоров о смерти - и никто не думает, что занимается ерундой, учитывая что СМЕРТЬ ЧЕЛОВЕКА ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО НЕОТВРАТИМА.


 Нужно учитывать тот факт, что для людей находящихся в депрессии(особенно в тяжёлой) ерундой является не только все жизненные процессы, но и сама жизнь. Да,да, можно сказать, что в депрессии человек запирается в тёмных дебрях своего мира и заколачивает окошко жизненного позитива, но это не влияет на сам факт.




> Другой жизни у вас не будет.


 А тут уже ничего нельзя утверждать со 100% уверенностью.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> 1.Однако я не рассматривал дуализм и какую-либо другую философию, я максимально сузил и ограничил рамки и рассматривал только сообщения Nord'а. Да и в условиях абсолютного ничто все концепции любых философских учений являются не более чем концентрацией субъективных мнений, которые не являются единственно верной аксиомой. 
> 
> 2.Да, возможно глупо убивать себя, но и что? Это из той же оперы, что убивать себя это поступок слабых, но а опять таки, и что? Да, человек это во многом слабое и глупое создание. На сколько там учёные исследовали мозг? Я о своём мозге знаю ещё меньше их к примеру. Смерть естественна... глупо приближать её, когда тебя окружают твои любимые стены, но когда ты под руинами твоих любимых стен, то её приближение становится фатальностью. 
> 
> 3. Но конечное решение должно быть за  ним и поэтому я бы легализовал,узаконил суицид(правда сделал бы так. что бы обязательно давалось 3 месяца на обдумывание)


 1. Скажу более, упершись в проблемы толкования экспериментов по изучению структуры атома(квантовая механика и физика элементарных частиц), а также в проблемы толкования структуры Вселенной при скоростях близких к скорости света(теория относительности и релятивисткая механика), да еще при учете, что и в  микромире существуют такие скорости частиц,что требует совместного их применения, физикам пришлось включить "наблюдателя", как неотъемлемую часть изучаемой системы. 
Проблема в том, что "ВРЕМЯ" и "ПРОСТРАНСТВО" , без которых немыслима физика оказались вещами чисто субъективными, поэтому без "наблюдателя" ну никак не обойтись. 
А это значит, прощай "объективность", здравствуй "субъективнось". 
Как говорится, за что боролись, на то и напоролись :Smile: .

2. Оно и понятно, кто ж спорит. 
Однако если человек выжил "под руинами любимых стен", возможно, у него есть шанс выстроить новый "дом" на этих руинах ? 
И может быть, как там у Пушкина: "И опыт, сын ошибок трудных" как-то ему пригодится в дальнейшем строительстве?
Если его как котенка тыкать мордой в собственное невежество, то это, конечно, ничего не изменит. Кроме того, тут возникает вопрос: "А судьи кто ?"
Короче х.з., очевидно только, что мы не умеем вести диалог, кто-то просто выпендривается, а кто-то пытается самоутверждаться за чужой счет. 
Это про "активистов". 
Другие просто ждут готовых рецептов, что им все разжуют и в ротик положат, забывая о том, что "пережевано - невкусно".

3. Дык, вроде бы за суицид(попытку суицида) никакого наказания в УК РФ не предусмотрено. 
 Согласно "демократического" принципа "что не запрещено, то разрешено" как бы и проблемы нет.
  Хотя согласен, если бы,например, у врачей не было права делать аборты, какой  смысл бы имело отсутствие наказания за аборт "залетевшей" ? 
Пальцем ей что-ли из себя плод выковыривать ?
Однако, проблема видится в том,если у суицидника будет "помощник", то действия "помощника" квалифицируютя уже как убийство, значит, чтобы узаконить суицид,надо узаконить убийство,причем  тягчайшую форму "умышленное убийство", а на это законодатели вряд ли пойдут. Правда слышал, что сейчас смягчили наказание за убийство вплоть до штрафа и исправительных работ, но это касается "непредумышленного убийства ", т.е. убийство по неосторожности,халатности,(в состоянии аффекта) и т.п. 
Кстати, и аборт, кажется, после 3-х месячного срока тоже квалифицируется уже как убийство, тут и медик, и "мамаша" уже пойдут как соучастники.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> ЯИли вот слоны - на них никто не охотится. Они настолько большие, что нападать на них - себе дороже. Но и слоны не всегда были такими - это тоже путь развития, который они избрали.


 Кстати, на слонов охотится человек. Да на кого только он(человек) не охотится, даже на себе подобных. Вот такая скотина этот человек :Smile:

----------


## Nord

> *Nord*
> 
> Да-да-да, вы правы. Я знаю о том, что су это крик о помощи(зачастую).Знаю о том, что абсолютная стабильность, это не конёк человека и его психики.
> 
> 
> 
> Нужно учитывать тот факт, что для людей находящихся в депрессии(особенно в тяжёлой) ерундой является не только все жизненные процессы, но и сама жизнь. Да,да, можно сказать, что в депрессии человек запирается в тёмных дебрях своего мира и заколачивает окошко жизненного позитива, но это не влияет на сам факт.
> 
> 
> ...


 Ну хорошо, давайте представим, что вот некто живет себе страдает, потом умер - и вот у него новая жизнь начинается.... Что изменилось? Ну, помимо того, что вы прошли процесс под названием "Смерть".

Условия по-комфортнее? Во-первых, само ощущение комфорта субъективно, во-вторых, выделяя комфорт, получаем и дискомфорт. На протяженности времени мы рано или поздно столкнемся с противоположностью - это неизбежно. Получается - напрасно надеялись.

Что еще... отсечение прошлого неприятного опыта? Допустим можно устроить, но тогда без этой преемственности собственного прошлого, в достаточной ли степени Вы - это Вы? Если рассматривать Вас как Вас, то вопрос того, что вы чего-то не помните о себе - просто оксюморон. Да и кто вам мешает забыть нечто здесь. Или примириться, понять.

Что еще? Что принципиально другое вас ждет в "другой жизни"?

----------


## Каин

> Суицидник - это тот же заяц, который говорит: "О, я знаю что такое здравомыслие! Мы - зайцы - ДОЛЖНЫ избегать волков." А знаешь, каин, что значит такие мысли зайца и такое поведение для зайца? - То, что он и ДОЛЖЕН БУДЕТ ВСЮ ЖИЗНЬ ИЗБЕГАТЬ ВОЛКОВ. Кто виноват в этом?


 Во-первых,суицидник не заяц.Заяц это целый вид.Суицидник,только небольшая часть вида человека. Нельзя часть сравнивать с целым.
Во-вторых,


> Кто виноват в этом?


  Это закон природы,и не нам его переделывать.Полагать,что когда - либо зайцы будут нападать на волков,все равно,что полагать,что солнце когда-нибудь будет вставать на севере,а заходить на юге. Ибо. _Что было, то и будет; и что делалось, то и будет делаться, и нет ничего нового под солнцем_.(Экклесиаст 9.1)






> . 
> 
> Касательно сранья посреди проезжей части, если эта пр. часть не является частной собственностью и нету никаких административных барьеров, то почему бы и не насрать? 
> Здравомыслием называется псих. состояние большинства и только. Здравомыслие не знаменует собой радикально правильный постулат.


 Кому на хрен нужен этот радикально правильный постулат,если его никто не знает и не узнает. Мы знаем,что если, просто так, убьем прохожего на улице,то попадем в тюрьму и поэтому этого не делаем. А правильный этот постулат или нет, насрать. 
Еще раз.Если ты насрешь посреди проезжей части,то тебя сочтут за идиота,и от тебя все отвернуться;друзья,подруги и может быть даже и родные.Ты конечно можешь говорить,что объективно это может быть даже благородный поступок.То,что это идиотстсво  - не постулат. Тебя упекут в психушку,в которой, если ты не свернешь с пути своей философии, и проведешь все оставшуюся жизнь.Социум - вот постулат,который надо иметь в виду. Ибо _Человек,по природе - животное социальное_.(Аристотель)

----------


## zanuda_ru

> 1.Касательно сранья посреди проезжей части, если эта пр. часть не является частной собственностью и нету никаких административных барьеров, то почему бы и не насрать? 
> 2.Здравомыслием называется псих. состояние большинства и только. 
> 2.Здравомыслие не знаменует собой радикально правильный постулат.


 1. Анекдот в тему: 
Два белогвардейских эмигранта (назовем их ротмистр и поручик) сидят в парижском ресторане. Музыкант играет на рояле. 
Поручик говорит ротмистру: "Ах, еслибы вы знали, ротмистр, как мне хочется сейчас залезть на этот рояль и насрать большую кучу".
Ротмистр отвечает:"Да бросьте Вы, поручик! Они же не поймут! Скоты-с". :Smile: 

2.Это я к тому, что так называемый "здравый смысл"(а также мораль) относителен, он привязан к месту, времени, общественной прослойке и пр.(т.е. ко всему тому, что мы называем культурой,традициями, менталитетом и пр.)

3. Интересно, существует "радикально правильный постулат" вообще ?

----------


## zanuda_ru

> [Нужно учитывать тот факт, что для людей находящихся в депрессии(особенно в тяжёлой) ерундой является не только все жизненные процессы, но и сама жизнь. Да,да, можно сказать, что в депрессии человек запирается в тёмных дебрях своего мира и заколачивает окошко жизненного позитива, но это не влияет на сам факт.


 Кстати, у депрессивных людей скорее наоборот, присутствует чересчур серьезное отношение к себе самому. 
Как сказал один врач-психотерапевт: "Общая проблема всех депрессантов, неврастеников и пр. - 
"Они слишком СЕРЬЕЗНО к СЕБЕ относятся"

А темные дебри своего заколоченного мира - это разве не жизнь ?

Психологи делят людей на экстравертов и интровертов. 
Экстраверты воспринимают жизнь - как поток внешних впечатлений, 
интроверты сосредоточены на внутренних переживаниях, 
а "жизнь" - ведь она и то и другое, разница только в подходе. 

Кстати, есть и "позитивный" вариант, когда "сама жизнь - кажется ерундой".
Вариации на тему: 
"Жизнь - копейка, судьба - индейка"
"Эх, пить будем, гулять будем, а смерть придет - помирать будем"
Ну и т.д. и т.п. c гиканьем, шутками и прибаутками :Smile:

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> 1.А это значит, прощай "объективность", здравствуй "субъективнось". 
> Как говорится, за что боролись, на то и напоролись.
> 
> 
> 2. Оно и понятно, кто ж спорит. 
> Однако если человек выжил "под руинами любимых стен", возможно, у него есть шанс выстроить новый "дом" на этих руинах ?


 1. Давно пора распрощаться. Фишка в том, что объективность всегда является субъективной.

2. Разумеется может выстроить что-то новое на руинах старого, но просто не всегда выходит.
Касательно неумения вести диалог, а где и кто этому учит? Тут логичнее сказать, что жизнь учит всех вести диалог по разному. 

Касательно 3-го. Вполне естественно, что возвести су в ранг закона и даже пойти дальше, когда человек приходит в определённую организацию, заполняет определённые бумаги, получает лицензию на су и ему говорят, что по закону он может убить себя через 3 месяца после всей этой процедуры(если не передумает) по истечению 3- месяцев человек приходит в это же здание, где ему на выбор предоставляется масса вариантов су и оказывается определённая помощь в осуществлении(снабжают в нужных дозах химией всякой и.т.п) так вот, осуществление этого бреда(к которому меня подтолкнул мой сон)... это конечно будет стоить титанической нервотрёпки, огромной бумажной волокиты, длительных дебатов и п.т.п. 

*Nord*

Понимаете, в случае смерти и след. за ней жизни, меняется абсолютно всё. Новая жизнь, новый комфорт и дискомфорт...Это и толкает на су романтиков разочаровавшихся в этой жизни и надеющихся на лучшее в следующей.

Не романтика, а человека у которого просто порушились те самые "стенки", его мало волнует, что и как там будет...он просто не хочет жить. 

В моём случае мы видим романтика...нельзя сказать, что этот романтик разочаровался в этой жизни, но и нельзя сказать, что он живёт ей "полной" что называется жизнью... Просто у этого романтика есть определённые надежды на то, что убдет после смерти. Хотя он и знает, что нету ни единого док-ва, что эти надежды оправдают себя... впрочем нету док-тв и обратного, и это как-то радует)

----------


## Nord

> *Nord*
> 
> Понимаете, в случае смерти и след. за ней жизни, меняется абсолютно всё. Новая жизнь, новый комфорт и дискомфорт...Это и толкает на су романтиков разочаровавшихся в этой жизни и надеющихся на лучшее в следующей.
> 
> Не романтика, а человека у которого просто порушились те самые "стенки", его мало волнует, что и как там будет...он просто не хочет жить. 
> 
> В моём случае мы видим романтика...нельзя сказать, что этот романтик разочаровался в этой жизни, но и нельзя сказать, что он живёт ей "полной" что называется жизнью... Просто у этого романтика есть определённые надежды на то, что убдет после смерти. Хотя он и знает, что нету ни единого док-ва, что эти надежды оправдают себя... впрочем нету док-тв и обратного, и это как-то радует)


 Понимаю, чего ж тут не понять.

"Не хочу быть столбовою дворянкой,
А хочу быть вольною царицей"

Та же бабка: вид сбоку.

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> Кому на хрен нужен этот радикально правильный постулат,если его никто не знает и не узнает. Мы знаем,что если, просто так, убьем прохожего на улице,то попадем в тюрьму и поэтому этого не делаем. А правильный этот постулат или нет, насрать. 
> Еще раз.Если ты насрешь посреди проезжей части,то тебя сочтут за идиота,и от тебя все отвернуться;друзья,подруги и может быть даже и родные.Ты конечно можешь говорить,что объективно это может быть даже благородный поступок.То,что это идиотстсво  - не постулат. Тебя упекут в психушку,в которой, если ты не свернешь с пути своей философии, и проведешь все оставшуюся жизнь.Социум - вот постулат,который надо иметь в виду. Ибо _Человек,по природе - животное социальное_.(Аристотель)


 
Радикально правильный постулат существует только в постоянно трансформирующихся нестабильных иллюзиях, которые правильными быть не могут. Хотя размышляя над этим, я осознаю, что и "правильность" это иллюзия, я с некоторым ужасом осознаю, что примитивно представлял себе только один несуществующий РПП(радикально правильный постулат) в то время, как их(РПП) множество, бесконечность.

Вот например я насру посреди проезжей части и буду считать это очень важным и мужественным поступком, это будет мой РПП, который будет конфликтовать с РПП других людей и это приведёт к грустным ситуациям для меня, так как их РПП сильнее моего РПП, ПРАВИЛЬНЕЙ(в данном ситуации)...если хотите. Фишка и зачастую трагедия заключается в том, что у бесконечного множества РПП нету общей базы(или я чего-то недопонимаю, что скорее всего)  так как глобальный РПП - иллюзия...ровно как и все остальные РПП. 

*zanuda_ru*

Хороший анекдот) и в тему как раз.




> 3. Интересно, существует "радикально правильный постулат" вообще ?


 см. выше.




> Кстати, есть и "позитивный" вариант, когда "сама жизнь - кажется ерундой".


 Именно так я жить и стараюсь)

----------


## Каин

> Фишка и зачастую трагедия заключается в том, что у бесконечного множества РПП нету общей базы(или я чего-то недопонимаю, что скорее всего)  так как глобальный РПП - иллюзия...ровно как и все остальные РПП.


 Есть общая база - это стремление жить сносно(хорошо).
Если для тебя глобальный РПП иллюзия, то стремиться надо к иллюзии,которую видят большинство. Ибо ты живешь среди большинства, и в этом большинстве ты всего лишь единица(ноль). Вот станешь властелином мира,тогда попробуй внедри свои постулаты(повелеваю,срать на проезжей части и считать это благородством).Но скорее всего,что ты с ними провалишься.Потому,что постулаты общества более реальны,чем выдуманный тобой глобальный РПП. Хотя глобальный РПП это и есть постулат общества.

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> Есть общая база - это стремление жить сносно(хорошо).
> Если для тебя глобальный РПП иллюзия, то стремиться надо к иллюзии,которую видят большинство. Ибо ты живешь среди большинства, и в этом большинстве ты всего лишь единица(ноль). Вот станешь властелином мира,тогда попробуй внедри свои постулаты(повелеваю,срать на проезжей части и считать это благородством).Но скорее всего,что ты с ними провалишься.Потому,что постулаты общества более реальны,чем выдуманный тобой глобальный РПП. Хотя глобальный РПП это и есть постулат общества.


 Тогда эта общая база абсолютна абстрактна, ибо у каждого мало того, что свои понятия о хорошем разные, так ещё и недолговечные.

Нет, главного и базового РПП не существует. 
У отдельного индивида свой мир и РПП(который например мало того, что оправдает сраньё на проезжей части, но и считает это основополагающим, очень важным и благородным действием) но индивид часть более крупного мира - социума, РПП которого категорически отвергает сраньё на проезжей части. Миров бесконечное множество...более мелкие входят в более крупные, но у всех есть свои РПП(даже по несколько. индивидуальный и социальный например)  но нету базового РПП, который бы их связывал. Все эти РПП взаимодействуют друг с другом и варятся в собственном соку на весьма ограниченном промежутке времени и пространства.

----------


## Каин

> Тогда эта общая база абсолютна абстрактна, ибо у каждого мало того, что свои понятия о хорошем разные, так ещё и недолговечные.


 Ну,например "не убей".Разве не вечен? Разве не у всех?(Я имею в виду,что и для убийцы это постулат,так как он убивает не годных себе людей,а близких не убивает).



> Нет, главного и базового РПП не существует. 
> У отдельного индивида свой мир и РПП(который например мало того, что оправдает сраньё на проезжей части, но и считает это основополагающим, очень важным и благородным действием)


 Здесь я воспользуюсь теорией Канта,как категорический императив. То есть,если ввести сранье на дороге в закон,то ничего хорошего из этого не выйдет.



> Миров бесконечное множество...более мелкие входят в более крупные, но у всех есть свои РПП(даже по несколько. индивидуальный и социальный например)  но нету базового РПП, который бы их связывал. Все эти РПП взаимодействуют друг с другом и варятся в собственном соку на весьма ограниченном промежутке времени и пространства


 И не надо расматривать РПП множества миров,мы живет только в одном мире.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> 1.Касательно неумения вести диалог, а где и кто этому учит? Тут логичнее сказать, что жизнь учит всех вести диалог по разному. 
> 
> 2.Вполне естественно, что возвести су в ранг закона и даже пойти дальше, когда человек приходит в определённую организацию, заполняет определённые бумаги, получает лицензию на су и ему говорят, что по закону он может убить себя через 3 месяца после всей этой процедуры(если не передумает) по истечению 3- месяцев человек приходит в это же здание, где ему на выбор предоставляется масса вариантов су и оказывается определённая помощь в осуществлении(снабжают в нужных дозах химией всякой и.т.п) так вот, осуществление этого бреда(к которому меня подтолкнул мой сон)... это конечно будет стоить титанической нервотрёпки, огромной бумажной волокиты, длительных дебатов и п.т.п. 
> 
> 
> 3.В моём случае мы видим романтика...нельзя сказать, что этот романтик разочаровался в этой жизни, но и нельзя сказать, что он живёт ей "полной" что называется жизнью... Просто у этого романтика есть определённые надежды на то, что убдет после смерти. Хотя он и знает, что нету ни единого док-ва, что эти надежды оправдают себя... впрочем нету док-тв и обратного, и это как-то радует)


 1. Да это я так, в сердцах. Говорят, что в других тебя раздражает больше всего то, что больше всего не нравится в себе самом. Или как там у Христа: "У другого в глазу соринку видим ...", рискну продолжить, что "бревно у себя в глазу" в этом случае играет роль телескопа, или микроскопа. Конечно, допустим любой тип диалога/монолога и выпендриваться, и самоутверждаться, и "смотреть в рот" великому гуру и т.п.
2. Что ж, дело за малым. Осталось баллотироваться в депутаты Госдумы и проталкивать законопроект :Smile: 
3. Только непонятно, причем тут суицид ? Или есть сомнение, что "все там будем" :Smile: .

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> Ну,например "не убей".Разве не вечен? Разве не у всех?(Я имею в виду,что и для убийцы это постулат,так как он убивает не годных себе людей,а близких не убивает).
> 
> Здесь я воспользуюсь теорией Канта,как категорический императив. То есть,если ввести сранье на дороге в закон,то ничего хорошего из этого не выйдет.
> И не надо расматривать РПП множества миров,мы живет только в одном мире.


 Если человек с момента своего рождения будет наблюдать убийства(каждый день) и потихоньку будет убивать сам, то "не убей" для него уже не будет РПП. Хотя и нужно отметить, что у этого человека крыша поедет...причём он круто. 

Из сранья на дороге, я думаю, что для социума как такового ничего хорошего не выйдет, это да, это точно. 

Я абстрагирую понятие "мир" и прихожу к выводу, что в нашем случае есть индивидуальный мир(внутренний мир, личная жизнь и.т.п) и социальный мир(писаные и неписаные правила, что срать на дороге это плохо например)

*zanuda_ru*




> 2. Что ж, дело за малым. Осталось баллотироваться в депутаты Госдумы и проталкивать законопроект


 Не думаю, что я это сделаю)) 




> 3. Только непонятно, причем тут суицид ? Или есть сомнение, что "все там будем".


 В моём случае су был весьма кстати(и будет в будущем), учитывая некоторые неприятные детали моей жизни, периодическую депрессию и мысли, которые рождаются на её фоне.

----------


## Каин

> Если человек с момента своего рождения будет наблюдать убийства(каждый день) и потихоньку будет убивать сам, то "не убей" для него уже не будет РПП. Хотя и нужно отметить, что у этого человека крыша поедет...причём он круто. 
> 
> Из сранья на дороге, я думаю, что для социума как такового ничего хорошего не выйдет, это да, это точно. 
> 
> Я абстрагирую понятие "мир" и прихожу к выводу, что в нашем случае есть индивидуальный мир(внутренний мир, личная жизнь и.т.п) и социальный мир(писаные и неписаные правила, что срать на дороге это плохо например)


 Вообщем,меня такой ответ устраивает. Приятно было побазарить.

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> Вообщем,меня такой ответ устраивает. Приятно было побазарить.


 Аналогично.

----------


## Дима_

Всё-таки я думаю, что человеку нужно жить как можно дольше в том случае, если у него жизнь будет улучшаться! Если она не будет улучшаться, то нет смысла жить как можно дольше.

----------


## Каин

> Всё-таки я думаю, что человеку нужно жить как можно дольше в том случае, если у него жизнь будет улучшаться! Если она не будет улучшаться, то нет смысла жить как можно дольше.


 А,как,наверняка,узнать,что она не будет улучшатся? К цыганке сходить?
Надежда умирает последней. *Эндрю*,это тоже, по твоему, жесточайшая ложь?

----------


## Дима_

Если человек не будет ничего делать для того, чтобы улучшить жизнь, или будет мало делать, или он много делает но его жизнь все равно не улучшится - то отсюда делается вывод что жизнь человека не улучшится.

----------


## Каин

Бесподобно! Не знал,что я могу у кого-то еще поучиться пессимизму.
Если у человека нет сил,что-либо делать для улучшения своей жизни,то его жизнь не улучшится.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Ну,например "не убей".Разве не вечен? Разве не у всех?(Я имею в виду,что и для убийцы это постулат,так как он убивает не годных себе людей,а близких не убивает).
> 
> Здесь я воспользуюсь теорией Канта,как категорический императив. То есть,если ввести сранье на дороге в закон,то ничего хорошего из этого не выйдет.
> И не надо расматривать РПП множества миров,мы живет только в одном мире.


 Замечу только, что большинство "категорических императивов", как религиозных, так и законодательных, так и моральных построено на "табу"(запретах). Не делай того, не делай этого и т.п. В самом этом есть какая-то "порочность", т.е. мы априори(заранее) полагаем, что в человеке(и в нас самих) сидит что-то плохое, и дай человеку волю, он непременно будет убивать, срать на дороге и творить тому подобные пакости. Т.е. мы постоянно боимся и самих себя и окружающих и, ужесточая запреты, стремимся обрести успокоение. А поскольку тут мы входим в "порочный круг", то "жизнь в страхе" -  вполне закономерный результат подобного подхода. 
Кроме того:"Запретный плод сладок",  еще этот порочный круг я называю для себя "синдром Желтой Обезьяны". Вовсе не значит, что узрев причину "всех зол", я освободился от этих порочных кругов, просто нашел объяснение(для себя).
"Все, о чем много думаешь - становится подозрительным" - эта фраза Ницше тоже запала в память, как имеющая прямое отношение к моей паранойе. 
Даже "диагноз" себе придумал: "параноидальный шизофреник". 
Однако, недавно узнал, что паранойя и шизофрения - "две вещи несовместны". 
А жаль, так красиво звучит. 
Как там у Бутусова: "Зови меня так - мне нравится слово". В данном случае неслово, а словосочетание.
Я всегда стремился "решать проблемы" не действием, а усиленным думаньем. В результате приходишь к выводу, что "сколько ни думай, лучше хлеба все равно не выдумаешь". 
Возвращаясь к синдрому. Что есть "синдром"? Как бы на ум сразу приходит СПИД(Синдром Приобретенного Имунного Дефицита), "Китайский синдром",кажется, был такой фильм. 
В общем, как-то вычитал, что проводили психологический эксперимент над группой добровольцев. Их поместили на несколько дней в одиночку и всем дали одно задание: "Не думать о желтой обезьяне". В результате бОльшая часть справилась с заданием успешно, часть получила небольшие неврозы, а некоторых пришлось долго лечить. Эта "Желтая обезьяна" у них "материализовалась", и преследовала в виде зрительных галлюцинаций. (Алкаши подобное состояние ласково именуют "белочка"(белая горячка). Интересно, что лучше всех справились с заданием расп...(пардон,разгильдяи). 
Их логику можно было бы представить так:
"Не думать о желтой обезьяне? Нет ничего проще, я и так о ней не думаю". 

Тяжелее всего пришлось людям старательным и ответственным, которые со всей серьезностью отнеслись к заданию. Вероятно, они как бы устанавливали внутреннего контроллера, который время от времени проверял, задавал вопрос: "А не думаю ли я о запретном Объкте X? (это может быть что угодно, в данном случае "Желтая Обезьяна")". И уже само упоминание об Объекте X "поднимает" из памяти все ассоциации, связанные с Объектом X. Возникает парадокс, чем больше стараешься "не думать" о чем-то, тем больше ты об этом думаешь. Это как-бы поясняет механизм "сладости" запретного плода, если речь идет не о любопытстве, 
интересе,а о "думании".

----------


## Дима_

На самом деле умирать тут никто не хочет, это не первичная цель. Главная цель у людей - чтоб жизнь стала ДРУГОЙ . Но по каким то причинам она не становится другой. И тогда человек считает, что раз первая цель не удалась, надо выполнить вторую - суицид. 
Тут в основном отговаривают от суицида (объясняют почему не надо выполнять вторую цель). Может лучше думать "как изменить жизнь, что, когда и где конкретно делать"? (выполнить первую цель).
Поменять "Почему нужно жить как можно дольше?"  на "Как сделать жизнь такой, чтоб не возникало мыслей о суициде?".
Когда человек пишет "моя проблема нерешаема" - с чего он это взял? Сегодня она нерешаема, а через неделю может стать решаемой.
Слышал такую фразу "Не бывает неразрешимых ситуаций. Есть люди, которые не видят решения проблем".

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Вот так и подмывает сказать Потому что нельзяяя Потому что нельзяяяяя потому что нельзя быть на свете красивымым такииим!

----------


## lisenok

. 



> Даже "диагноз" себе придумал: "параноидальный шизофреник". 
> Однако, недавно узнал, что паранойя и шизофрения - "две вещи несовместны".


 Это не так есть такое заболевние параноидная шизофрения.У меня знакомая им страдает.Это когда человеку кажется, что за ним следят, хотят убить и т.д.




> В общем, как-то вычитал, что проводили психологический эксперимент над группой добровольцев. Их поместили на несколько дней в одиночку и всем дали одно задание: "Не думать о желтой обезьяне". В результате бОльшая часть справилась с заданием успешно, часть получила небольшие неврозы, а некоторых пришлось долго лечить.


 А я объясню почему люди не смогли выполннить задание.Дело в том, что наше подсознание не воспринимает частицу "не", а если её убрать, то получаеся установка думать об обезьяне. Вот так-то. Поэтому, например, нужно говорить "будь здоров", вместо "не болей", во втором случае это пожелание болезни.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> . 
> 
> 1.Это не так есть такое заболевние параноидная шизофрения.У меня знакомая им страдает.Это когда человеку кажется, что за ним следят, хотят убить и т.д.
> 
> 
> 2.А я объясню почему люди не смогли выполннить задание.Дело в том, что наше подсознание не воспринимает частицу "не", а если её убрать, то получаеся установка думать об обезьяне. Вот так-то. Поэтому, например, нужно говорить "будь здоров", вместо "не болей", во втором случае это пожелание болезни.


 1.Ну надо же, и у меня такое было. Круто. Остается только подумать, как обратить себе это на пользу. Например, вспоминается один анекдот:
  Тучная женщина, желающая похудеть, пришла на прием к диетологу. 
  Заметив, что диетолог и сам тучен, она спросила: 
     -Почему вы не примените свои знания к себе самому?
     - Видите ли, мадам, - отвечал диетолог. - Дело в том, что Вас Ваша полнота  беспокоит, а меня нет.

Иными словами, можно  перефразировать: 
Вопрос:"Правда ли, что Вы страдаете обжорством ?"
Ответ: "Я им не страдаю, я им наслаждаюсь."

Кстати, о шизофрении. Говорят, что шизофреники часто слышат "голоса",  и их это пугает. Непонятно, почему ? Можно было бы, например, попытаться научить эти голоса хоровому пению что-ли, или еще какой штуке.

2. Прикольно. С этой стороны я как-то не догадался рассмотреть.
Кстати, интересная лингвистическая штука. 
На русском, к примеру,  фраза: "Я ничего не сказал",
 а на английском будет что-то типа "I'm say nothing", при дословном переводе "Я сказал ничего", что на русском полная белиберда.
Отрицание(частица "не") на английском "выпадает".
То же самое касается предложений с использованием слов "никто","никогда", "нигде" и прочее. В русском обязательно всплывает частица "не", а в английском она опускается.

----------


## Дима_

Тут 2 вопроса ставят
1. Почему не нужно умирать?
2. Зачем жить дольше?
Вопросы в принципе одинаковые. На первый вопрос ответ всегда находят, доказывая почему надо жить. А на второй - не всегда. На один и тот же вопрос здесь дают 2 противополжных ответа - то "да" то "нет". 
Когда на первый вопрос отвечают, сразу начинают искать ради чего надо жить. А когда на второй отвечают - сразу теряют и думают о том, как умереть. Так можно ли получить четкий ответ, а не метаться между ними, как это происходит на форуме?
Может быть, на вопрос "когда умереть - завтра или в старости" ответ будет зависеть от того, какую цель человек поставил? Когда отговаривают от суицида, смотрят объективно, берут жизни других людей, их цели и навязывают этому человеку.

Человеку кто-то дал возможность прожить до старости. Это не он захотел, это кто то сделал (природа, Бог). По этой логике получается что никто на этом форуме не имеет права убить себя!
Если же считать, что каждый человек сам себе ставит цель, то только он решает как и сколько ему жить, а не кто-то другой!
Смотря на этот вопрос субъективно и объективно, получим противополжные ответы. Интерестно, как правильнее смотреть?

----------


## Каин

[QUOTE]


> Человеку кто-то дал возможность прожить до старости. Это не он захотел, это кто то сделал (природа, Бог). По этой логике получается что никто на этом форуме не имеет права убить себя!


 Не каждому человеку, кто-то (природа,Бог) дал возможность доживать до старости. Иначе перенаселение. И по логике получается, хошь не хошь, кому- то надо умирать молодым.



> Если же считать, что каждый человек сам себе ставит цель, то только он решает как и сколько ему жить, а не кто-то другой!
> Смотря на этот вопрос субъективно и объективно, получим противополжные ответы. Интерестно, как правильнее смотреть


 Субъективно.Понятно, человек считает,что лучше не быть,чем быть. Выбирает лучшее.Сомнений нет.
Объективно. Тут два варианта. Первый он прав, второй - не прав.Сомнения.
То.есть может быть болен. Дальше, излечимо ли это? Тут опять два варианта;да и нет.Допустим- да. Дальше,как скоро? Допустим- скоро.Стоп.
Какая вероятность,что объективно не стоит жить? 50% - не прав(болен). от этого 50% - излечимо. Еще от этого 50% быстро. То.есть доля вероятности примерно 13%, что, не прав.

Итого имеем:
Субъективно - 100% прав(жить не стоит)
Объективно - 13% не прав(жить стоит)

----------


## Дима_

Человек (сознание, душа), который не родился, но мог родиться, ни перед кем не имеет обязанностей! Но как только он рождается, тут же появляестя обязательсвто - жить дольше. Так считает общество, религии, потому что они не поощряют суицид. И с этой точки зрения у человека не спрашивают надо ли ему было рождаться, сколько он хочет жить. Родился - должен жить! Во многих местах борются за жизнь, даже если шансов выжить мало, и казалось бы, лучше прекратить страдания человека, многие врачи, например, идут до конца. Если у кого то рак, и даже если рак увеличивается, мало кто говорит "Да, к сожалению, не повезло, не надо тратить деньги на лечение, все равно черег год умрёте". Наоборот, стараются спасти человека, даже если врачам наперед известно, что шанс на выздоровление, например, 5% (потому что многие люди, у которых была похожая ситуация, которых пытались спасти, умерли). Или если человек из-за ЧП потерял много крови, или еще что-то, то за его жизнь борются до конца, хотя наперед знают что при потере такого количества крови выживают 1 из 1000. 
Куда ни глянь - везде жизнь пропагандируют, в СМИ и т.д. А смерть мало кто поощряет.

Человек потерял родственника, выгнали с работы, сгорел дом и т.д. Он считает, что его жизнь вряд ли улучшится. Если его жизнь не улучшится, то если бы он покончил с собой сегодня. то наверно это нормальный ход. Но если завтра человек всё переосмыслит и будет бороться и улучшит свою жизнь, то если бы он сегодня утопился, то это был бы неправильный ход. Значит, на вопрос "Жить или не жить?" - правильный ответ - это будет зависеть от того, будет ли человек улучшать свою жизнь и будет ли она улучшаться. 
Но наперед неизвестно, что будет, поэтому решить "Он правильно сделал, что ушел с форума и утопился?" - невозможно.
Вывод получается такой. что человек сам решает что в его жизни будет и сколько проживет. Если он пьет, курит, употребляет наркотики - жить ему, например, 3 года. Если он такую жизнь захотел - значит для него лучше прожить столько, его личное право. Навязывать другой смысл жизни - как-то странно. Если вам будут навязывать - вам ведь не очень понравится? Как то меня больше к субъективному склоняет.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

[QUOTE Если у кого то рак, и даже если рак увеличивается, мало кто говорит "Да, к сожалению, не повезло, не надо тратить деньги на лечение, все равно черег год умрёте". Наоборот, стараются спасти человека, даже если врачам наперед известно, что шанс на выздоровление, например, 5% (потому что многие люди, у которых была похожая ситуация, которых пытались спасти, умерли).[/QUOTE]смешно)

----------


## Дима_

И что смешного?

----------


## lisenok

А я смешного тут тоже ничего не вижу!

----------


## lisenok

> Говорят, что шизофреники часто слышат "голоса",  и их это пугает. Непонятно, почему ? Можно было бы, например, попытаться научить эти голоса хоровому пению что-ли, или еще какой штуке


 .

Больные шизофренией не могут управлять голосами, которые они слышат. А пугают они их, т.к. говорят страшные вещи ( например угрожают).

----------


## Blood

На мой взгляд,добрые вещи надо делать,не прося ничего взамен...Ты их делаешь не из-за того,чтоб кто-то тебе ответил тем же,а из-за того,что тебе хочется их делать ради тех,кому ты хочешь помочь) И если тебе на душе хорошо от этого,разве это не истинный кайф для тебя?Я не христианинка,хотя и крещенная с большими усилиями,но,даже Христос распят был не ради своей выгоды,а ради людей,искупления их грехов.

----------


## Blood

Кстати,верно замечено по поводу смертельных болезней(хотя,все таки,бывает,что и не во всех случаях помогает)...По сути,тут,еще,многое зависит от силы характера человека...Если он сам верит и думает о выздоровлении,и,плюс,близкие верят в это,то человек может исцелиться.Таких случаев не мало.Как и в обратной прогрессиии...Помню,один дяденька(со здоровьем,как у быка),тупо с женой пошел к гадалке,которая сказала,что он умрет от малокровия за 2(!!!) месяца.Дядя испужался,побег сдавать анализы,сказали,что все ок.Месяц ходил,анализы в норме.А он,тем временем себя накручивал каждый день.В итоге,через 2 месяца умер.Мистика?Попал под влияние этой дамы?Или мама моя...Ходила к врачам,сказали,что миома в последней стадии,срочно операцию.Она не захотела.Через полтора месяца(мама,тупо,дала себе установку,что она здорова,что миома исчезает и подобное) мама пришла опять в больницу и у врачей глаза на лоб полезли,что болезнь ушла,полностью.Как они сказали,такое невозможно.Все таки,человек,если очень верит в свое выздоровление,он достигнет цели)

----------


## lisenok

> Кстати,верно замечено по поводу смертельных болезней(хотя,все таки,бывает,что и не во всех случаях помогает)...По сути,тут,еще,многое зависит от силы характера человека...Если он сам верит и думает о выздоровлении,и,плюс,близкие верят в это,то человек может исцелиться.Таких случаев не мало.Как и в обратной прогрессиии...Помню,один дяденька(со здоровьем,как у быка),тупо с женой пошел к гадалке,которая сказала,что он умрет от малокровия за 2(!!!) месяца.Дядя испужался,побег сдавать анализы,сказали,что все ок.Месяц ходил,анализы в норме.А он,тем временем себя накручивал каждый день.В итоге,через 2 месяца умер.Мистика?Попал под влияние этой дамы?Или мама моя...Ходила к врачам,сказали,что миома в последней стадии,срочно операцию.Она не захотела.Через полтора месяца(мама,тупо,дала себе установку,что она здорова,что миома исчезает и подобное) мама пришла опять в больницу и у врачей глаза на лоб полезли,что болезнь ушла,полностью.Как они сказали,такое невозможно.Все таки,человек,если очень верит в свое выздоровление,он достигнет цели)


 Эти установки называются афирмациями, которые так и работают, т.е. мысли материализуются. И это правда, что и подтверждает этот пример.

----------


## INIESTA

А я еще жив!

----------


## Эндер

> А я еще жив!


 Наверное это странно, но мы тоже ))

----------


## lisenok

> А я еще жив!


 Может тебе это покажется странным, но здесь находятся только живые. :Big Grin:

----------


## Unity

Быть может, потому, что Вы, сами того, быть может, не осознавая, Уже успели стать для кого-то «Центром Мироздания»...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lisenok

> Быть может, потому, что Вы, сами того, быть может, не осознавая, Уже успели стать для кого-то «Центром Мироздания»...


 Какой центр мироздания? Что за глупости? :Big Grin:

----------


## Григорий я.

а почему нет?взять и приблизить неизбежное

----------


## Nord

> а почему нет?взять и приблизить неизбежное


 Приближение неизбежного - это что-то вроде увеличения бесконечности.

----------


## ошибочка

> Дело не содержании,а как они будут жить после этого,не в падут ли депресняк вечный,и это на самом деле эгоизм если у суицидника есть родные,меня можна сказать только и держить это что я за кого-то ещё переживаю в этой грёбаной жизни,будь я по жизни сам,я бы сейчас с вами не говорил.


 Да...

----------


## Nails

Потому что всегда есть хорошее в жизни не смотря на кучу плохого.Вы не находите в жизни борьбу добра со злом?Я лично нахожу.Всегда будут злые и всегда будут добрые и защитники слабых)Жизнь сбалансирована и хоть потом мне напишут ниже в сообщениях,что это не так,я знаю,что кому-то повезло меньше а кому-то больше но может быть вы не видите хорошее сами?Оцените свои минусы а не плюсы.А то вы только и делаете,что минусы оцениваете.Словно только они есть.Да,я понимаю,что при плохом настрое все пофигу но он проходит и человек хоть в какой-то момент видит свет но просто игнорирует его сам.

----------


## Ferrel

Потому что чертовски хочу жить! По эту сторону есть много радостей, а по ту... черт его знает..

----------


## ИринаС68

Потому, что все равно придется вернуться, но быть кем ты есть сейчас, ты уже не сможешь.

----------


## Сара_Рэй

Потому что когда я умру...ничего не изменится...поплачут максимум неделю и забудут.Заменят кем-то другим,будут продолжать жить,не вспоминая что когда-то вокруг них вертелось такое ничтожество..
Конечно мне тогда уже будет всё равно (и то не факт,ничего нельзя знать наверняка,не испытав).Но страх - штука бессознательная.И пока страх быть забытой,не оставить след на этом свете сильнее желания порвать с этим всем нафиг.
Да и боли ещё боюсь к тому же.Остаться в живых,но овощем или калекой или просто сильную боль терпеть.Выхода нет,приходится путаться под ногами у людей и оставаться тут.

----------


## Literatura

потому, что - а вдруг теория насчет кармы верна? вот убью себя, а потом заново придется рождаться в этом мире, и следующая жизнь будет хуже. ну вдруг???!!! еще потому, что боль, которую причиню близким, будет сильнее той боли, что испытываю сейчас сама. я не так эгоистична, чтобы все на фиг бросить и оставить их в этом мире с чувством вины и прочими ужасами в душах((((( но опять же - нет 100% уверенности, что это всё верно.

----------


## dukha

Почему не нужно? Нужно.

----------


## Кыса

toksin88, иногда мне очень-очень хочется верить в то, что после смерти не будет ничего. Ни ада, ни рая, ни нового рождения. Но не получается. 

Сара_Рэй, у меня был друг, который убил себя. Не самый близкий, бывали между нами и разногласия, и непонимание. А несколько лет назад он ушел. Это как песня, оборванная на середине. Столько всего не сказано, не сделано. Это было жутко. Если бы у меня была возможность встретится с ним еще раз, я бы дала ему по морде за то что он сотворил. Просто взял и эгоистично кинул всех, кому был дорог. 
Так что "пара неделек" - это сильное преуменьшение. Они конечно вернуться к нормальной жизни. Но камень на сердце твоих близких останется навсегда.

dukha, потому что большинство проблем решаемы, а жизнь в общем и целом может быть неплохой штукой, если приложить к этому какие то усилия. Потому что если ты сам не можешь справиться, быть может найдется тот кто протянет руку помощи. А еще потому что ничего хорошего "за гранью" тебя не ждет.

----------


## dukha

> ничего хорошего "за гранью" тебя не ждет.


 Конечно не ждет, там тупо ничего нет.

----------


## Герда

Думаю не в том суть есть что-то *за гранью* или нет. 
Желание жить или умереть -это состояние души на данный момент. Тут уже не важно, что ожидает *там.*
Это по личным ощущениям. Когда не могу жить и всё.
Теперь другое... Не могу, да и не хочу умереть. Да и не буду. Вне зависимости от причин.

----------


## dukha

Никогда не говори никогда, верно?

----------


## The loser

> Почему не нужно убивать себя?


 Из-за родных; грех; да и вообще, убийство - хоть и себя - это не айс. Ну и ещё теплится какая-то слепая надежда на улучшение ситуации

----------


## Герда

> Никогда не говори никогда, верно?


 Вот правильно.
 И я про то же. Когда читаю, что человек не хочет жить птому, что...(далее причина) как то не очень и верю.

----------


## dukha

> Не могу, да и не хочу умереть. Да и *не буду*. Вне зависимости от причин.


 


> Никогда не говори никогда, верно?


 Вот я о чём.

----------


## Герда

Я знаю хорошо себя!
 Я удержалась когда мне было очень плохо. Так, что и писать об этом не могла. Даже здесь.
Теперь всё изменилась в хорошую сторону. Полностью, кординально. И я снова здесь. Спрашивается зачем?  
Даже самой себе объяснить это не могу. Не собираюсь никого спасать. Наверно тянет в то место, где мне было просто спокойно.
И ещё знаю, что уже не умру. Без объяснений.

----------


## dukha

> И ещё знаю, что уже не умру.


 Пока всё идет по плану.

----------


## Герда

> Пока всё идет по плану.


 Нет, да и не было у меня никакого плана. Потому, что не было желания иметь будущее, жить.
Да и сейчас планов не строю. Просто живу и радуюсь каждому мгновению жизни. Тому, что рядом человек, который не предаст и останется со мной при любых обстоятельствах.

----------


## mikki

потому что есть вероятность, что придется вернуться вновь и опять начать все сначала, и, возможно, даже в худших условиях...

----------


## Герда

> потому что есть вероятность, что придется вернуться вновь и опять начать все сначала, и, возможно, даже в худших условиях...


 Это называется страхом.
 Стоит попробывать пройти свою дрогу в данное время, возможно. Но это выбор каждого свой.

----------

